#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Дзэн и Чань >  > > >  >  >  Здесь и сейчас через хайку

## nvasunin

Купил себе книжку с хайку Танэда Сатоку (я писал об этом в форуме в разделе по буддийской литературе).
А еще купил книжку с японской лирикой - там тоже стихи, но про любовь, страдания и т.п.

Начал читать - и возникло ощущение, что вся эта лирика с тем, что писал Танэда, даже рядом и не стояла. 
Начал разбираться - откуда ощущение. И тут вспомнился тред про "Здесь и сейчас". Пришла в голову мысль, что разница то между лирикой и хайку Танэда только в том, что у Танэда все про ЗИС, а в лирике - сансара сплошная, страдания, привязанности и т.д. (хотя, стихи-то хорошое, но зря я их начал читать одновременно с Танэда).
А потом вспомнил тред про "Весь дзен в одном дзинь", где, по моему, автор в аське сделал себе звук колокола и всякий раз при этом звуке осзнавал состояние своего ума.

В итоге придумал сам себе практику: всякий раз, когда вижу, например, эту книжку, стараюсь придумать хайку. Интересно получается анализировать, как состояние ума сочетается с легкостью или наоборот, сложностью, придумать хайку.
Если ум открыт и нрчем особо не обусловлен - легко получается что-то типа "что вижу - то пою". 
Если не могу сразу в трех строках описать состояние своего сознания - все, останавливаюсь и успокаиваю сознание, пока не смогу это сделать.  И время, которое у меня на это уходит прямо пропорционально удалению моего сознания от ЗИС - очень простой способ "изменить" состояние своего ума (так, интереса ради).
Вот такой тест сам себе придумал.  Очень, кстати, приятный и веселый  :Smilie: 

Кстати, о Танэда - он, хотя и был дзенским монахом (притом странствующим монахом - и это в Японии перед второй мировой!!!), но очень любил выпить. И сам много писал об этом, например:
Выкушал сакэ -
сколько было - теперь сижу вот,
слушаю ветер...

И еще он с принципом "не убий", по моему, вообще не дружил. Например (и там таких много):
Наконец-то!
Прибил у себя паука - 
Отчего-то грустно...

Это в Японии вообще так принято, плевать на непричинение вреда ЖС и пьянство или просто это Танэда сам такой?

----------

Катя Е (30.04.2012)

----------


## GMK

\\Наконец-то! 
Прибил у себя паука - 
Отчего-то грустно...\\

Отпустил паука.
Хожу веселый.
А так хотелось прибить...

----------

Kamal (12.04.2011), Паня (02.04.2013), Татьяна Котова (01.03.2013)

----------


## MasteR

> Если не могу сразу в трех строках описать состояние своего сознания


Прошу простить мое любопытство, но что же у тебя получается, когда ты можешь "в трех строках описать состояние своего сознания"?

----------


## nvasunin

> _Первоначальное сообщение от MasteR_ 
> *
> Прошу простить мое любопытство, но что же у тебя получается, когда ты можешь "в трех строках описать состояние своего сознания"?*


Ну, что-то типа:
Смотрю вот, и думаю-
Что мне ответить?
А самому жарко...

 :Smilie: 

Ну, смысл этого в том, чтобы отслеживать мгновенное состояние сознания. Что-то типа кинхина - там отслеживаешь то, как переставляешь ногу, а тут - что у тебя в мозгах в данный момент, и не больше.
Но как понять, что ты его просто отследил, зафиксировал свое состояние, а не пустился в пространные размышления/рассуждения? Я подумал, что само мгновенное стостояние должно быть очень простым, и его как раз и можно выразить тремя строками, и больше не надо. Если не умещаешся в три строки - значит, "притащил" к этому мгновенному состоянию сознания еще что-то. Или другой вариант - сознание блуждает туда-сюда, и не способно четко сформулировать, что же оно сейчас и где же оно сейчас.

Я не претендую на то, что я придумал что-то особенное. Так просто, решил поделиться своими мыслями. А еще очень книжка понравилась.

----------

Дордже (11.04.2011)

----------


## Ersh

Хайку не мысли передает. Оно состояние передает  :Smilie:

----------

Дмитрий С (13.02.2013), Дордже (11.04.2011), Татьяна Котова (01.03.2013), Фил (30.10.2012)

----------


## MasteR

Лапой волчонок
Поймать пытается
Свой собственный хвост

----------


## Won Soeng

Запала кнопка
Ни о себе написать
Ни о фруктах...

----------


## MasteR

Метавшийся взгляд
На полной Луне наконец
Остановился

----------


## Won Soeng

Вижу луну
Днем и сквозь тучи
Кто это в белом?

----------


## MasteR

К нестчастью
Перебегала дорогу
Мертвая кошка

----------

Lao (16.04.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

Мертвая кошка...
Как несчастна она
В этих стихах...

----------

Федор Ф (15.12.2013), Эрдэнэ (21.11.2013)

----------


## MasteR

Осенние листья
Падают, падают вниз
На спиленный дуб

----------


## MAxZ

Кошка, дорога
Жизнь, смерть

----------


## Lao

*Геометрия Лобачевского **

_Совершенно некстати
параллели сошлись
труден выбор пути_
____________________________
***гиперболическая геометрия

----------


## Нея

Сознательно ни за чем не следя,
Пугало в поле стоит одиноко.
Всё остальное - подобно этому

----------

AndyZ (12.04.2011), Иван Петров (13.04.2011), Юй Кан (12.04.2011), Юндрун Топден (12.04.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

Трижды три девять
Пять и четыре девять
Те же или нет?

----------

AndyZ (12.04.2011), Дмитрий С (13.02.2013), Фил (30.10.2012), Юндрун Топден (12.04.2011)

----------


## AndyZ

С чего начать описание здесь и сейчас?
Shift + ?

----------

Дмитрий С (13.02.2013)

----------


## Нея

> Трижды три девять
> Пять и четыре девять
> Те же или нет?


Ноль - это тоже "девять".
А "не-ноль" - уже нет,
Будь он хоть "девять".

----------


## Юндрун Топден

Подружка рассказала, археологическое:

Всходит луна,
Я один на раскопе.
Завтра поем.

----------


## Шавырин

Слогаем хайку...



> Хайку не мысли передает. Оно состояние передает


Засада...

----------

Lao (16.04.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

Ноль -- та же девятка,
но без хвоста...
Отбрось свой хвост! : ))

----------

Нея (13.04.2011), Татьяна Котова (01.03.2013), Энн Тэ (15.07.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ноль - это тоже "девять".
> А "не-ноль" - уже нет,
> Будь он хоть "девять".


Ученик Будды
Заглядывал только что.
Очень утешил.

----------


## Flex

Сижу за столом,
Наблюдаю за мышью.
Тоже кушает

Черно-белые
картинки скользят по мне.
следующий слайд.

----------


## Александр Соловьев

Когда некуда
выйти, то входил ли ты
и ты ли это?

----------

Иван Петров (13.04.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ноль -- та же девятка,
> но без хвоста...
> Отбрось свой хвост! : ))


Будда заглянул
Но остаться он не мог
Не догнать меня.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Когда некуда
> выйти, то входил ли ты
> и ты ли это?


Здесь выхода нет.
А входил ли ты сюда?
Или не ты?

----------


## Александр Соловьев

Будда догонит,
и даст всем по голове.
А головы нет =)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Будда догонит,
> и даст всем по голове.
> А головы нет =)


Болит голова,
Палка даже не охнет
Ну как же это?

----------

Паня (02.04.2013)

----------


## Александр Соловьев

> Болит голова,
> Палка даже не охнет
> Ну как же это?


Палке ли нужно
ум обуздать иль тому,
кто думал о ней?

Извинить прошу.
Хайку мои так кривы.
За делом учусь))

----------

Татьяна Котова (01.03.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Будда заглянул
> Но остаться он не мог
> Не догнать меня.


У Будды, в отличие от любого меня,
нет ни глаз, ни ног, ни хвоста...
Что мне самому делать со всем этим? : )

----------

Марина В (14.04.2011)

----------


## AndyZ

> Будда заглянул
> Но остаться он не мог
> Не догнать меня.


Не догнать,
Не найти.
Все есть мысль.

----------


## Нея

Пол-ставки 
Отдали другому.
Директор отводит глаза.

----------

Ho Shim (13.04.2011), Won Soeng (13.04.2011), Денис Евгеньев (13.04.2011), Лаконика (12.12.2011), Марина В (14.04.2011), Паня (02.04.2013), Юй Кан (13.04.2011)

----------


## AndyZ

> Пол-ставки 
> Отдали другому.
> Директор отводит глаза.


Колесо самсары,
Будда был прав.
Пусть директор будет здоров!

----------


## Кузьмич

> Хайку не мысли передает. Оно состояние передает


Здесь и сейчас
Хочется выпить.
Дзинь!                          
 :Smilie:

----------


## Good

Кран на кухне течет:
Кап, кап, кап...
Капля с каплею встретятся снова

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (12.02.2013), Паня (02.04.2013), Энн Тэ (15.07.2012), Юй Кан (13.04.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не догнать,
> Не найти.
> Все есть мысль.


Мысль пришла
и -- ушла.
Что есть мысль? : )

----------

Lao (16.04.2011), Марина В (14.04.2011), Паня (02.04.2013), Татьяна Котова (01.03.2013)

----------


## Иван Петров

Однажды в студёную зимнюю пору
Я из леса вышел
И снова зашёл

----------


## AndyZ

> Мысль пришла
> и -- ушла.
> Что есть мысль? : )


Еж, выйди из тумана.
У медведя есть можжевеловые ветки,
Пора заварить чай.

----------


## Won Soeng

> У Будды, в отличие от любого меня,
> нет ни глаз, ни ног, ни хвоста...
> Что мне самому делать со всем этим? : )


Будда - не Будда
Что же останется мне?
Бросить все это!

----------


## Won Soeng

> Палке ли нужно
> ум обуздать иль тому,
> кто думал о ней?
> 
> Извинить прошу.
> Хайку мои так кривы.
> За делом учусь))


Прямое криво
Когда болит голова
Кривое прямо

----------


## Юй Кан

> Еж, выйди из тумана.
> У медведя есть можжевеловые ветки,
> Пора заварить чай.


Если ты занят этим,
значит, ты занят не тем.
Брось и это и то! : )

----------

Lao (16.04.2011), Дмитрий Рыбаков (12.02.2013), Марина В (14.04.2011), Энн Тэ (15.07.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Будда - не Будда
> Что же останется мне?
> Бросить все это!


Как же отбросить всё это,
если нет ничего?
Говори, говори, пока есть хоть что-то! : ))

----------

Марина В (14.04.2011)

----------


## Нея

> Пол-ставки 
> Отдали другому.
> Директор отводит глаза.


Продолжение в прозе на полном серьёзе.
Расстроился. Включил громко Махакала-пуджу в исполнении 16-го Кармапы. Не прошло и часа, как конкурент (протеже кадровички) - повредил данный ему на реставрацию артефакт, и был срочно уволен.
В самом деле. Никто не ждал. Я просто восстанавливал своё настроение.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Как же отбросить всё это,
> если нет ничего?
> Говори, говори, пока есть хоть что-то! : ))


Белкой в колесе
От объекта к объекту
Мечется твой ум

----------


## Юй Кан

> Белкой в колесе
> От объекта к объекту
> Мечется твой ум


Говори, говори!...
Вдруг именно это, а не молчание,
поможет отбросить слова? : )

----------

Lao (16.04.2011), Марина В (14.04.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Говори, говори!...
> Вдруг именно это, а не молчание,
> поможет отбросить слова? : )


Белкой в колесе
От объекта к объекту
Мечется твой ум

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

первая строчка
потом вторая
и ещё третья
добавил точки над ё
это уже не хайку

----------


## Юй Кан

> Белкой в колесе
> От объекта к объекту
> Мечется твой ум


Эти слова и есть колесо,
в котором мечется белка ума,
молчание не освоившего.

Но не убивай белку:
она -- не будда! : )
Лишь успокой её...

----------

Марина В (14.04.2011), Паня (02.04.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Эти слова и есть колесо,
> в котором мечется белка ума,
> молчание не освоившего.
> 
> Но не убивай белку:
> она -- не будда! : )
> Лишь успокой её...


Работа белки
Бежать и бежать в колесе
Не бегай за ней

----------


## Flex

Говорят весной
Мужи пишут о любви.
Пишу об этом.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Работа белки
> Бежать и бежать в колесе
> Не бегай за ней


Зачем так заботиться
о чьей-то белке,
собственную не успокоив? : )

----------

Марина В (14.04.2011)

----------


## Flex

Жданно-гадано.
Пришел неожиданный
поворот судьбы.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Зачем так заботиться
> о чьей-то белке,
> собственную не успокоив? : )


Целиком нищий
Ни о чем не заботясь
Улыбается

----------


## Юй Кан

> Целиком нищий
> Ни о чем не заботясь
> Улыбается


О будды, чем озабочена
белка ума богача,
пишущего о целиком нищем?!

----------

Марина В (14.04.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

> О будды, чем озабочена
> белка ума богача,
> пишущего о целиком нищем?!


Бла-бла-бла-бла-бла
Бла-бла-бла-бла-бла-бла-бла
Бла-бла-бла-бла-бла

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.04.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Бла-бла-бла-бла-бла
> Бла-бла-бла-бла-бла-бла-бла
> Бла-бла-бла-бла-бла


Да будут причины для счастья
и у белки ума богача,
заботящегося здесь и сейчас об этом...

----------

Марина В (14.04.2011)

----------


## Ho Shim

Тихонько кулер шумит.
Все уже легли спать,
А я все читаю флуд ; )

----------

Чиффа (16.04.2011)

----------


## wanderer

Буква за буквой
Мысли в слова исказив
Врем себе мы

----------

Иван Петров (14.04.2011)

----------


## Нея

Снова простил.
У больно к лицу
Ей новые джинсы.

----------


## Ersh

Напишу-ка я хайку
Про здесь и сейчас.
Ладно, завтра напишу

----------

Flex (14.04.2011), Дмитрий Рыбаков (12.02.2013), Иван Петров (14.04.2011), Паня (02.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (14.04.2011), Чиффа (16.04.2011), Юй Кан (14.04.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

Есть только здесь и сейчас.
Откуда же взяться хайку
где-то/когда-то?! : )

----------

Марина В (14.04.2011)

----------


## AndyZ

Утро, кофе, монитор.
По радио:
"Есть только миг между прошлым и будущим"

----------


## wanderer

Буря в стакане
Мыслей цунами в башке
Где ты, лопата

----------


## Flex

Лопата пришла.
В темечко стукнула тех,
кто бурю завел.

----------

Татьяна Котова (01.03.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

Где ты, оглобля кармы?!
Стукни же срочно всех,
мой тихий ум возмущающих... : ))

----------

Денис Евгеньев (14.04.2011), Марина В (14.04.2011)

----------


## Lara

дождь. с недавних пор
чудятся смыслы в каплях 
невиданные.

----------

Юй Кан (14.04.2011)

----------


## Марина В

> Бла-бла-бла-бла-бла
> Бла-бла-бла-бла-бла-бла-бла
> Бла-бла-бла-бла-бла


Шишка отскочила --
у, проклятая сосна --
прямо мишке в лоб. ; ))

----------

Юй Кан (14.04.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> дождь. с недавних пор
> чудятся смыслы в каплях 
> невиданные.


Lara, не в упрёк, очень понравилось, но, по мне, одно слово -- целых три слога! : ) -- лишнее: "чудятся"...

----------

Ритл (05.02.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Шишка отскочила --
> у, проклятая сосна --
> прямо мишке в лоб. ; ))


Уф, а ведь в исходнике -- весь комплект ранее упомянутых чувствующих!.. : ))




> Мишка косолапый по лесу идет,
> Шишки собирает, песенки поет.
> 
> Белка-озорница с ветки скок-поскок,
> Шишку уронила - прямо Мишке в лоб.
> 
> Сел на травку Мишка и давай реветь.
> Испугался шишки глупенький медведь.
> 
> ...

----------

Кузьмич (15.04.2011), Марина В (14.04.2011)

----------


## Марина В

> Уф, а ведь в исходнике -- весь комплект ранее упомянутых чувствующих!.. : ))


Навеяло, да. : D

----------


## Won Soeng

Неведение
Возникло незаметно
Когда успело?

----------


## Pema Sonam

> дождь. с недавних пор
> чудятся смыслы в каплях 
> невиданные.


 Испаряются капли,
 Унося с собой смыслы..
 О,быстротечность.

----------

Шавырин (15.04.2011), Юй Кан (14.04.2011)

----------


## Марина В

> Неведение
> Возникло незаметно
> Когда успело?


Фантик! Но кошка
не видит ножку стула
и -- звонкое "хрясь"! : D

----------

Юй Кан (14.04.2011)

----------


## Natalia A

Слышу шум воды
О, радость!
Тепленькая пошла

----------


## AndyZ

> Неведение
> Возникло незаметно
> Когда успело?


Неведение осознанное
Разве является таковым?
Слова как весенний лед.

----------


## Flex

Ощущение,
Что тело стало легким.
Это сон или нет?

----------


## Шавырин

Дзен как политика и футбол.
Хей!
А,где твоё кривое хайку?

----------


## Иван Петров

Хайку на форуме
Дзен в телевизоре
Вот же оно!

----------


## Манавах

"Наконец-то!
Прибил у себя паука - 
Отчего-то грустно..."


Наконец-то! 
Прибил меня Танэда.
Возрождаюсь в
Чистой Земле...

----------


## Иван Петров

Закрой окно.
Постой,
Не щелкай мышкой.

----------


## Bagira

Привязанность к ''Я''
и мудрость сострадательного ума ,
смотрят друг другу в глаза.....
двойственности игра ???????

----------


## Нея

> Привязанность к ''Я''
> и мудрость сострадательного ума ,
> смотрят друг другу в глаза.....
> двойственности игра ???????


Чужие слова
Чужому уму
Ещё не такое расскажут  :Smilie:

----------


## Bagira

> Чужие слова
> Чужому уму
> Ещё не такое расскажут


мысли и слова -
парящие облака,
в просторе неба исчезают  :Cool:

----------


## Lao

> К нестчастью
> Перебегала дорогу
> Мертвая кошка


Нестчастье
На той стороне дороги -
Пока добежит...

----------


## Dron

> Фантик! Но кошка
> не видит ножку стула
> и -- звонкое "хрясь"! : D


перекусила

----------

Иван Петров (16.04.2011), Чиффа (16.04.2011)

----------


## Dron

> мысли и слова -
> парящие облака,
> в просторе неба исчезают


простор тот придавливать может
тех, кто "без мыслей"

----------


## Dron

> Привязанность к ''Я''
> и мудрость сострадательного ума ,
> смотрят друг другу в глаза.....
> двойственности игра ???????


привязанность мудрость не зрит
а тесак занесен

----------

Ритл (05.02.2013)

----------


## Bagira

> простор тот придавливать может
> тех, кто "без мыслей"


нет мыслей, нет простора,
нет чувства сдавления, 
и нет ощущений освобождения.... :Confused:

----------


## Bagira

> привязанность мудрость не зрит
> а тесак занесен


ум острее тесака,
отсекает неведенье,
и мишуру восприятия.... :Big Grin:

----------


## Dron

> ум острее тесака,
> отсекает неведенье,
> и мишуру восприятия....


а что, приходилось
отсекать и тем
и другим?

----------


## Dron

> нет мыслей, нет простора,
> нет чувства сдавления, 
> и нет ощущений освобождения....


К чему же конфусс?

----------


## Юй Кан

Тесак -- это последний довод
и у профана и у "знатока",
но супротив ума он бессилен. : )

----------


## Dron

> Тесак -- последний довод
> и у профана и у "знатока",
> но он бессилен супротив ума. : )


и ум бессилен против него
почти также 
как против кавычек

----------


## Bagira

[QUOTE=Dron;402615]а что, приходилось
отсекать и тем
и другим?[/QUO

Ветер раздувает 
затухающии искры,
пламя продолжает гореть

----------


## Bagira

> К чему же конфусс?


В здесь и сейчас
конфусс расстворился  :Wink:

----------


## Юй Кан

> и ум бессилен против него
> почти также 
> как против кавычек


Убрать кавычки проще умом в уме,
чем враз за тесак хвататься. : )
То же -- и с омрачениями...

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Весна за окном, лаванда и горы...
Лететь бы над миром и петь,
А тут этот форум.

----------

Паня (02.04.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

Да будет навеки забанен в БФ
юзер любой, чей ум просветлённый
цепями привязан к во всём виноватому форуму! : ))

----------


## Dron

[QUOTE=Bagira;402622]


> а что, приходилось
> отсекать и тем
> и другим?[/QUO
> 
> Ветер раздувает 
> затухающии искры,
> пламя продолжает гореть


пламя продолжает гореть
в уме топчущей 
пепел

----------


## Dron

> В здесь и сейчас
> конфусс расстворился


тогда вещайте из праджни

----------


## Dron

> Убрать кавычки проще умом в уме,
> чем враз за тесак хвататься. : )
> То же -- и с омрачениями...


вызванный мною, словами
к жизни тесак
пока что не умер
бессмертен?)

----------


## Dron

> Весна за окном, лаванда и горы...
> Лететь бы над миром и петь,
> А тут этот форум.


Обопрись и....
пролетай

----------


## Dron

> Да будет навеки забанен в БФ
> юзер любой, чей ум просветлённый
> цепями привязан к во всём виноватому форуму! : ))


да слава постигнет сию славную дщерь, или мужа (по типу Юй кана)
что смехом своим превозможет
отравленный атом, текущий
из врат Фукусимы

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> пламя продолжает гореть
> в уме топчущей 
> пепел


Вспыхнула искра, треснула ветка в костре.
И запах моря из темноты.
Блики на лицах, у так уставших ждать.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Обопрись и....
> пролетай


зацепилась подолом за сук....
платье трещит - ой-ей!

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> да слава постигнет сию славную дщерь, или мужа (по типу Юй кана)
> что смехом своим превозможет
> отравленный атом, текущий
> из врат Фукусимы


Ветка цветущей сакуры
Струится летящими на ветру лепестками
хватит уже лелять застарелый шрам.

----------


## Dron

> Вспыхнула искра, треснула ветка в костре.
> И запах моря из темноты.
> Блики на лицах, у так уставших ждать.


Топтавшая пепел
взрастила "уставших"
не быть ли ей Кали
грядущего мира?

----------


## Dron

> зацепилась подолом за сук....
> платье трещит - ой-ей!


Не надо злословья
на дщЕрей, ей равных
не суки они

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Топтавшая пепел
> взрастила "уставших"
> не быть ли ей Кали
> грядущего мира?


Пепел тает на маленьких ножках, играющих в солнечной воде....
Глаза не видят от яркого света - сейчас чихну.

----------


## Dron

> Ветка цветущей сакуры
> Струится летящими на ветру лепестками
> хватит уже лелять застарелый шрам.


шрам застарел и подох
сакура стал лелеять
саму себя
от отчаянья

----------


## Dron

> Пепел тает на маленьких ножках, играющих в солнечной воде....
> вон птица.....


ножки устали пинать
эту воду
вода стала с ними играться

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Да будет навеки забанен в БФ
> юзер любой, чей ум просветлённый
> цепями привязан к во всём виноватому форуму! : ))


Монотонная мелодия флейты эхом повторяется в горах.
Останусь и полюблю то, от чего даже овцы бегут :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> ножки устали пинать
> эту воду
> вода стала с ними играться


Освежившись, можно  спокойно идти дальше. 
Пусть поток себе бежит.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Ветряные мельницы улетели на юг, не подождав Дон Кихота.
Холодные звезды снежинок
Падают на старый шлем.

----------

Паня (02.04.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Освежившись, можно  спокойно идти дальше. 
> Пусть поток себе бежит.


 Да?))
Поток так не думает
ножки запнутся

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Да?))
> Поток так не думает
> ножки запнутся


Поток остался в проторенном русле.
А она уж вон, танцует на тропинке, смеясь.
Пока не умрет.

----------


## Dron

> Ветряные мельницы полетели на юг
> Не подождав Дон Кихота.
> Какая жалость, -  ведь скоро зима.


Их жалость смешна
намотав Донкихота
они сами смеются

----------


## Dron

> Поток остался в проторенном русле.
> А она уж вон, бежит по тропинке, смеясь.
> Пока не умрет.


Так смерть ее скора
и смех тот растает 
у брегов 
иного
потока

----------


## Bagira

> тогда вещайте из праджни


Вещающий не найдя слов,
отправился мыть чашку,
время пить чай наступило... :Cry:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Вон там в траве белеет маленький череп.
Нежные рожки улитки и лютик видны из пустой глазницы

----------


## Dron

> Вещающий не найдя слов,
> отправился мыть чашку,
> время пить чай наступило...


О да, наступило
где же наш друг, чаевед
Б Т Р?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вещающий не найдя слов,
> отправился мыть чашку,
> время пить чай наступило...


Кончик языка горит.
Ах почему я чай не налила в пиалу?
Поторопилась насладиться вкусом?

----------


## Bagira

[QUOTE=Dron;402628]


> пламя продолжает гореть
> в уме топчущей 
> пепел


Успокоиный ум не принемает и
 не отвергает,
 срединность -- путь
к себе открывает.
 :Wink:

----------


## Dron

> Вон там в траве белеет маленький череп.
> Нежные рожки улитки и лютик видны из пустой глазницы


пустая глазница путь твой сторОжит
и мазью с улитками
её не замажешь

----------


## Dron

[QUOTE=Bagira;402662]


> Успокоиный ум не принемает и
>  не отвергает,
>  срединность -- путь
> к себе открывает.


Что-то я пепел нутром ощущаю
неужто Багира там что-то открыла?
Иль брешут?

----------


## Bagira

> Кончик языка горит.
> Ах почему я чай не налила в пиалу?
> Поторопилась насладиться вкусом?


Вкус чая --
осознанность бытия,
отбросив слова,
 восторженность и печаль 
без поводыря   :Cool:

----------


## Bagira

[QUOTE=Dron;402665]


> Что-то я пепел нутром ощущаю
> неужто Багира там что-то открыла?
> Иль брешут?


Совместные действия --
открывают врата,,
к проявлению лучшего ,
что есть у существа. :Kiss:

----------

Еше Нинбо (17.04.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> пустая глазница путь твой сторОжит
> и мазью с улитками
> её не замажешь


Замедитировавшись на скелет
Не повернула вовремя омлет
муж вот по шее надает. И мазь улиточная не поможет.

----------


## Dron

[QUOTE=Bagira;402670]


> Совместные действия --
> открывают врата,,
> к проявлению лучшего ,
> что есть у существа.


Такие воззренья
вели к появлению Гитлера
Им утешались его папа и мама.

----------


## Dron

> Замедитировавшись на скелет
> Не перевернула вовремя омлет
> муж вот по шее надает. И мазь улиточная не поможет.


Да -да
всегда, у неумелых хозяек
улиточная мазь виновата

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Луна так белоснежна и ярка над Монте Розой.
А ум запутался в ветвях концепций.
и там, удушенный, висит.
Ему не до Луны.

----------

Паня (02.04.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Луна так белоснежна и проста.
> А ум запутался в ветвях концепций.
> и там удушенный висит.


Висит, висит, а как же
это ль не спасенье
для неумелых хозяек?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Скелеты тут и там. Забыты все омлеты
Пусть демоны напьются крови, пока свежа.
Играй, ганлин!

----------


## Dron

Скелеты пляшут 
Хозяйка, мечи омлет на стол
как умеешь

----------

Паня (02.04.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> вызванный мною, словами
> к жизни тесак
> пока что не умер
> бессмертен?)


Двери рая чуть приоткрылись...
Это был просто сквозняк? : )

----------


## Шавырин

О,Lao ! Тему возрадивший,
Ответь же мне
Зачем?

----------


## Юй Кан

> да слава постигнет сию славную дщерь, или мужа (по типу Юй кана)
> что смехом своим превозможет
> отравленный атом, текущий
> из врат Фукусимы


"Слава постигнет"
как и -- "добро причинять".
Тень тесака...

Улыбка твоя нужнее всего,
когда тебе плохо.
Когда хорошо, она -- всего лишь эмоция...

----------


## Иван Петров

Любимый, я принесла тебе
Столько боли…
Куда поставить?

----------


## Шавырин

Удел,-писать дурные хокку.
И в этом чувствовать дыханье...
Дзен(а).

----------


## Dron

> Двери рая чуть приоткрылись...
> Это был просто сквозняк? : )


это был просто сквозняк
таким сквозняком 
я вам простудиться желаю

----------


## Dron

> "Слава постигнет"
> как и -- "добро причинять".
> Тень тесака...
> 
> Улыбка твоя нужнее всего,
> когда тебе плохо.
> Когда хорошо, она -- всего лишь эмоция...


Да, тень тесака
это тема
ты слушай её
она шепчет
...мы все -некронавты...
но это эмоция (ЮЙ кан)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Любимый, я принесла тебе
> Столько боли…
> Куда поставить?


Там на шкафу лежит старинный том
Пылинки на него садятся в солнечном цветном луче
Что падает от ветража
Покой. Камин потух.

----------


## Dron

> Там на шкафу лежит старинный том
> Пылинки на него садятся в солнечном цветном луче
> Что падает от ветража
> Покой. Камин потух.


Там, на шкафу, лежит старинный том
но ... его знает, что в нем
давайте считать пылинки
и жизнерадостно медитировать

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Не хокку под хокку.

У императорского храма 
Хребты камней встают из волн песчаных
Краснеют медленные карпы в глубине пруда,
Босые ноги на согретых солнцем досках.
Здесь и сейчас, тогда, всегда.
Едино все. Лишь бы не плоско :Smilie:

----------

Вазир (17.04.2011)

----------


## Bagira

[QUOTE=Dron;402672]


> Такие воззренья
> вели к появлению Гитлера
> Им утешались его папа и мама.


Отбросив оценочные мнения,
вспомнишь что ты и я,
тоже мама и папа гиттлера,
и всех существ,тараканов и клопов   :EEK!:

----------

Иван Петров (17.04.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> это был просто сквозняк
> таким сквозняком 
> я вам простудиться желаю


Простым сквозняком в уме
не затворить двери ада и не отворить двери рая...
Как затворить двери ада?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да, тень тесака
> это тема
> ты слушай её
> она шепчет
> ...мы все -некронавты...
> но это эмоция (ЮЙ кан)


От ветра в уме -- "бессмертный тесак",
"слава постигнет", "мы все -некронавты"...
Как отворить двери рая?

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Живём мы в сладких грёзах, но они
Так от реальной жизни далеки,
Но стоит успокоить ум и страх унять
Мечты и сказки смогут явью стать.
С. Хисамутдинова

----------

Паня (02.04.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Шапки гор сочатся талой водой
Ручейки сливаются в реки, чтобы пропасть в океане
Синеет небо, 
Лягу в траву, сколько можно куда-то идти?
Растворяются мысли в бездонной глубине.

----------


## Ант

Все вокруг ад и рай
Лишь пылинки на томе
Который читаем

----------


## Юй Кан

Не различающий врат ада и рая -- слеп.
Видящий то и другое как ни-то-ни-другое -- зряч.
Что видит смотрящий в книгу и видящий только пыль? : )

----------

Нея (17.04.2011)

----------


## Dron

[QUOTE=Bagira;402700]


> Отбросив оценочные мнения,
> вспомнишь что ты и я,
> тоже мама и папа гиттлера,
> и всех существ,тараканов и клопов


я Гитлеру не папа
насчет клопов...
не важно.

----------


## Dron

> Простым сквозняком в уме
> не затворить двери ада и не отворить двери рая...
> Как затворить двери ада?


Чего же умом не закрыть
открытое им же?
Проблема?

----------


## Dron

> От ветра в уме -- "бессмертный тесак",
> "слава постигнет", "мы все -некронавты"...
> Как отворить двери рая?


От ветра в уме "двери рая"
алчет их некто, хотя
в них бровями уперся

----------


## Юй Кан

> Чего же умом не закрыть
> открытое им же?
> Проблема?


Для начала -- грубо не говорить, 
и двери ада начнут затворяться сами...
Какая проблема? : )

----------


## Юй Кан

> От ветра в уме "двери рая"
> алчет их некто, хотя
> в них бровями уперся


Открывать двери рая
и в них упираться бровями -- разное...
Мешают брови? : )

----------


## Dron

> Открывать двери рая
> и в них упираться бровями -- разное...
> Мешают брови? : )


Брови мешают?
какую же кашу?
Иль вам в Тхераваду податься?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Брови мешают?
> какую же кашу?
> Иль вам в Тхераваду податься?


Азы затворения дверей ада
всюду одни и те же:
грубо не говорить и не хамить...

----------


## Чиффа

Чужих меж нами нет!
Мы все друг другу братья
Под вишнями в цвету. 
(Кобаяси Исса)

----------

Ритл (05.02.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Азы затворения дверей ада
> всюду одни и те же:
> грубо не говорить и не хамить...


Достойно принятья,
однако ж,
не сравнить с Буддадхармой

----------


## Dron

> Чужих меж нами нет!
> Мы все друг другу братья
> Под вишнями в цвету. 
> (Кобаяси Исса)


Куда сестер изгнали? 
И зачем?

----------

Ритл (05.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (17.04.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Достойно принятья,
> однако ж,
> не сравнить с Буддадхармой


Что же, однако жжжж : ) мешает не просто принять,
но неуклонно следовать этому
именно как азам Буддхадхармы?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Что же, однако жжжж : )


"жжжж"--
муха весной
между рамами

----------


## Dron

> Что же, однако жжжж : ) мешает не просто принять,
> но неуклонно следовать этому
> именно как азам Буддхадхармы?


Ничто не мешает, к тому же
тут ваши советы
Решено:
просветляюсь!

----------


## Ант

> Не различающий врат ада и рая -- слеп.
> Видящий то и другое как ни-то-ни-другое -- зряч.
> Что видит смотрящий в книгу и видящий только пыль? : )


Не различающий
Не может осознать
Того, чтО есть он сам.

А как увидеть
Превращенье в пустоту
Луна и палец.

Палец и луна
Обидно потеряться в забытьи
Туманный контур

Есть метод.
Нам дарован этот Мир.
Зачем ещЕ концепций?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Есть метод.
> Нам дарован этот Мир.
> Зачем ещЕ концепций?


Что воплощают
эти все слова,
коль не одну из множества концепций?

----------


## Чиффа

> Куда сестер изгнали? 
> И зачем?


"Все братья - сёстры" (с)

----------

Юй Кан (17.04.2011)

----------


## Dron

> "Все братья - сёстры" (с)


Не наш это метод
мне б все по-старинке

----------


## Ант

> Что воплощают
> эти все слова,
> коль не одну из множества концепций?


Так устроен мир.
Концепции повсюду.
Разрезанный лимон.




> Чужих меж нами нет!
> Мы все друг другу братья
> Под вишнями в цвету. 
> (Кобаяси Исса)


Чужих меж нами нет,
Но есть непониманье
Под вишнями в цвету.

----------


## Won Soeng

Как же здорово
Петь эти старые песни
Со старым другом!

----------


## Юй Кан

> Так устроен мир.
> Концепции повсюду.
> Разрезанный лимон.


Не важно, как устроен мир,
важнее -- как устроен ум.
О чём и проповедовали будды.

----------


## Dron

> Как же здорово
> Петь эти старые песни
> Со старым другом!


Да, стариной перегружены
чьи-то стихи
это- знак качества

----------


## Dron

> Не важно, как устроен,
> важнее -- как устроен ум.
> О чём и проповедовали будды.


"не важно, как устроен"
"а важно, как устроен"
так и лимон прокиснет)))

----------


## Joy

Попытка хайку. Русские шматы.
В картинки влезть пытаются словеса.
Да только букв кишащая завеса
Лишь закрывает сердце пустоты.

Прости, дальневосточного гурман,
Что грубой рифмой четырёхугольной
Я лезу к вдохновению в карман
и множу троестрочие крамольно

На три строфы - и я узнать хочу
Каков язык и вкус у просветленья,
Услышать голос этого мгновенья.
Но чаще тоже мыслями молчу.
=)

----------


## Юй Кан

> "не важно, как устроен"
> "а важно, как устроен"
> так и лимон прокиснет)))


Поистине -- так!
Откуда лимону, кислому и без того,
знать, что _важнее_ чего? %)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Не наш это метод
> мне б все по-старинке


не случится вам
петь старые песни
при нансёку

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Слепота, слепота, слепота,
Слепота, слепота, слепота,
Слепота, слепота, слепота.

----------


## Won Soeng

То печаль моя
Угасает в тишине
То радость стынет

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Слепота, слепота, слепота,
> Слепота, слепота, слепота,
> Слепота, слепота, слепота.


зря слепцу
девять раз писать
один иероглиф

----------


## Dron

> Поистине -- так!
> Откуда лимону, кислому и без того,
> знать, что _важнее_ чего? %)


Овощ лимон тот,  не фрукт
"откуда узнать..."
Спросить у Юй Кана

----------


## Dron

> не случится вам
> петь старые песни
> при нансёку


Велика ль та потеря?
не лучше ль на овощебазе
лимоны лучить?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Овощ лимон тот,  не фрукт
> "откуда узнать..."
> Спросить у Юй Кана


Не спорь о том, что такое лимон.
Попробуй его на вкус --
узнаешь. : )

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

распродажа лимонов
зазывалы орут
обойду стороной

----------


## Dron

> Не спорь о том, что такое лимон.
> Попробуй его на вкус --
> узнаешь. : )


Ага. 
И не спорь
"Я уж ел!"

----------


## Dron

> распродажа лимонов
> зазывалы орут
> обойду стороной


Ну да. 
Громко и кисло
не сыскать здесь нансёку!

----------

Денис Евгеньев (18.04.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ага. 
> И не спорь
> "Я уж ел!"


Спорим, даже ужом будучи,
ужей всё равно
есть не пристало? : ))

----------


## Dron

> Спорим, даже ужом будучи,
> ужей всё равно
> есть не пристало? : ))


Как верно!
Ну... разве что...
сильно попросят.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Как верно!
> Ну... разве что...
> сильно попросят.


Да спорьте же, спорьте,
на просьбы не отвлекаясь!
Вдруг чего выспорите? : ))

----------


## Dron

> Да спорьте же, спорьте,
> на просьбы не отвлекаясь!
> Вдруг чего выспорите? : ))


Скорее, скорее еще
мне нажарьте
ваших вкусных лимонов!

----------


## Ант

> Не важно, как устроен мир,
> важнее -- как устроен ум.
> О чём и проповедовали будды.


 ВсЁ, то что есть 
Реальность в ощущеньях
Найдем ли здесь свой Ум?

(вариант шарады с элементом императива :-) 
 Найдите здесь свой Ум.

----------


## Dron

> ВсЁ, то что есть 
> Реальность в ощущеньях
> Найдем ли здесь свой Ум?


Давайте хватать все подряд
а потом разберемся
где же чей Ум

----------


## Ант

"Всплеск в тишине",
И с вишни слетел лепесток...
Не стоит хватать.

----------

Aion (19.04.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Скорее, скорее еще
> мне нажарьте
> ваших вкусных лимонов!


Стало быть, можем,
коль захотим,
придерживать двери ада? : )

----------


## Юй Кан

> ВсЁ, то что есть 
> Реальность в ощущеньях
> Найдем ли здесь свой Ум?


Разве будды учили
искать где-то свой ум,
коллективно, да ещё вслух? %)

----------


## Dron

> Стало быть, можем,
> коль захотим,
> придерживать двери ада? : )


C таким снаряженьем
в виде ваших лимонов
невозможного нет.

----------


## Юй Кан

> C таким снаряженьем
> в виде ваших лимонов
> невозможного нет.


Что есть невозможное, коль оно -- несъедобно?!
И, буде лимоны в аду не жарить,
откель невозможному взяться? : )

----------


## Dron

> Что есть невозможное, коль оно -- несъедобно?!
> И, буде лимоны в аду не жарить,
> откель невозможному взяться? : )


В ад вы решили закинуть беседу
лимонами выстлав дорогу
Экий добряк!

----------


## Юй Кан

> В ад вы решили закинуть беседу
> лимонами выстлав дорогу
> Экий добряк!


Бедный наш Dron...
Опять Юй Кан ему виноватый,
в усём -- от тесака до лимонов? %))

----------


## Dron

> Бедный наш Dron...
> Опять Юй Кан ему виноватый,
> в усём -- от тесака до лимонов? %))


Жалость Юй Кана
ее добивался
так долго

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Из лимонов Сан-Рэмо
Выходит божественный лимончелло
В доме долго пахнет золотистой кожурой
Кислый сок превратился в нектар
В нем и море, и солнце, и поцелуй любимой.

 Из бутыли с лебединым горлом мы попробуем чуток.

----------


## Dron

> Из лимонов Сан-Рэмо
> Выходит божественный лимончелло
> В доме долго пахнет золотистой кожурой
> Кислый сок превратился в нектар
> В нем и море, и солнце, и поцелуй любимой.
> 
>  Из бутыли с лебединым горлом мы попробуем чуток.


из чиполинов Сан Рэмо 
выходит божественный чипонелло
но жалость Юй кана
побожественней будет

----------


## Won Soeng

Волна за волной
Так и беседе доброй
Не видно конца

----------

Паня (02.04.2013)

----------


## Dron

Так доброй беседе
иного финала
не нужно

----------


## Won Soeng

Слово за слово
Разругались друг с другом
Вот как бывает

----------


## Dron

Здесь так не бывает
и пусть так не будет
где у вас это было

----------


## Won Soeng

Птицы не поют
Так зачем же не сплю я
В два часа ночи?

----------

Влад К (27.11.2013)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Слепцы, числом их было пять, 
 В Бомбей явились изучать 
 Индийского слона. 
 Исследовав слоновий бок, 
 Один сказал, что слон высок 
 И прочен, как стена. 

 Другой по хоботу слона 
 Провел рукой своей 
 И заявил, что слон - одна 
 Из безопасных змей. 

 Ощупал третий два клыка, 
 И утверждает он: 
 - На два отточенных штыка 
 Похож индийский слон! 

 Слепец четвертый, почесав 
 Колено у слона, 
 Установил, что слон шершав, 
 Как старая сосна. 

 А пятый, подойдя к слону 
 Со стороны хвоста, 
 Определил, что слон в длину 
 Не больше чем глиста. 

 Возникли распри у слепцов 
 И длились целый год. 
 Потом слепцы в конце концов 
 Пустили руки в ход. 

 А так как пятый был силен, - 
 Он всем зажал уста. 
 И состоит отныне слон 
 Из одного хвоста!
С.Маршак

----------

Joy (17.10.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

Как же похожи
Эти разные вещи
В темной комнате!

----------


## Юй Кан

> Жалость Юй Кана
> ее добивался
> так долго


Жалости _добивались_...
Как может _выбитая_ из кого-то жалость
приотворить двери рая?

----------


## Юй Кан

На аватарке всего за несколько дней
Гагарин переродился Хуйнэном,
Хуйнзн же -- сытым слонёнком...
О, сколь непредсказуема карма! %)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Слон идёт за бананами
И лай маленькой злобной собачки 
Его нисколько не волнует.)))

----------


## Юй Кан

> Слон идёт за бананами
> И лай маленькой злобной собачки 
> Его нисколько не волнует.)))


Что движет  слоном, упоённым собственной важностью,
коль не желание просто насытить брюхо?
Бананы и важность -- это ловушки... %)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Бананы это плод, а не важность.
Важность - это шкурка от банана.
Слон идёт за плодами-бананами.
Но скучает по стаду таких же слонов, как и он.)))

----------


## Юй Кан

> Бананы это плод, а не важность.
> Важность - это шкурка от банана.
> Слон идёт за плодами-бананами.


Нет никаких плодов-бананов,
стоит лишь шкурку отбросить!
Что мешает отбросить шкурку? : )

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Бананы есть, я точно знаю.
Но в России они не растут, 
климат здесь не тот.
Надо за бананами идти на юг.
Если в руке нет банана, 
Что же тогда отбрасывать?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Бананы есть, я точно знаю.
> Но в России они не растут, 
> климат здесь не тот.
> Надо за бананами идти на юг.
> Если в руке нет банана, 
> Что же тогда отбрасывать?


Пока дорожишь шкуркой, ты заперт в слоновой ловушке.
Отбрось важности шкурку!
Что же мешает её отбросить, коль не сама шкурка? : )

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Отбрось свою озабоченность и 
привязанность к шкурке.)))
Банан - вот что важно.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Дай банан другу)))

----------


## Won Soeng

И не заметил
Как сильно выросла ты
Моя беспечность

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

отлимонились
запахла бананом
шкурка слона

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Так что сделаешь,
если нюх потерял?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Отбрось свою озабоченность и 
> привязанность к шкурке.)))
> Банан - вот что важно.


Разве будды учили искать бананы,
а не избавляться от липкой шкурки
в каждом здесь и сейчас?

----------


## Aion

> "Всплеск в тишине",
> И с вишни слетел лепесток...
> Не стоит хватать.


То в Рыбах Нептун
Холодной волною льёт
Красно-белый ад...

----------


## Dron

> Жалости _добивались_...
> Как может _выбитая_ из кого-то жалость
> приотворить двери рая?


Как? Да из жалости!
не из-за лимонного
куша!

----------


## Ант

> Разве будды учили
> искать где-то свой ум,
> коллективно, да ещё вслух? %)


 Каждый понял своё
Из того, что учили нас Будды.
А иначе давно просветлели бы все.

Разъяв весь этот мир
Концепций на куски
Не обретешь покой и просветленье

(Сорри, хайку тут и не пахнет, но уж так получилось :-)

----------


## Ант

> То в Рыбах Нептун
> Холодной волною льёт
> Красно-белый ад...


 Фильм про рай милей,
Чем ужас красно-белый.
Оглянись, ты где?

----------


## Ант

Пустая чашка
С виртуальным чаем
"Распалась связь времен"...

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

в пустой чашке
с виртуальным чаем
мокнет лимончик

----------


## Юй Кан

> Как? Да из жалости!
> не из-за лимонного
> куша!


Похоже, охота урвать куш жалости,
дабы кто-то не только запер _в тебе_ двери ада,
да ещё _в тебе же_ приотворил двери рая?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Разъяв весь этот мир
> Концепций на куски
> Не обретешь покой и просветленье


Вот оттого и сказано:
исследуй умом не мир,
но собственный ум.




> (Сорри, хайку тут и не пахнет, но уж так получилось :-)


При чём тут хайку?
Хайку -- ваще не пахнет! : ))

----------


## Won Soeng

Возвращаясь к тому, что хокку (хайку) это все-таки определенная слоговая форма, вспоминаются собственные тренировки ритма 5-7-5

Слоги считаю
Но я не знаю пока
Что же мне сказать.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

сказали что-то
неинформативное
лучше думайте

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вот оттого и сказано:
> исследуй умом не мир,
> но собственный ум.



Топор всё рубит на куски
Себя же разрубить не в силах
Сучёк! Слетело лезвие из топорища.
Понятна стала сущность топора.

----------


## Won Soeng

> сказали что-то
> неинформативное
> лучше думайте


Играем в рэнгу.
О, какая же радость -
Зажечь улыбки!

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Топор всё рубит на куски
> Себя же разрубить не в силах


рефлексивный топор
себя изрубит
спасёт лес




> Сучёк! Слетело лезвие из топорища.
> Понятна стала сущность топора.


насадишь топор
кунёшь его в воду
и рубишь далее

----------


## Won Soeng

Плыви к берегу
А когда доберешься
Отдыхай вволю

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Играем в рэнгу.
> О, какая же радость -
> Зажечь улыбки!


какой печальный
диагноз ставят, когда
смех без причины

----------


## Won Soeng

Недоверчиво
Читаешь мои слова
Где же тут подвох?

----------


## Юй Кан

Ну сами прикиньте:
"Я, *BTR*, радуюсь, зажигая улыбки"...
Да кто ж Вам поверит! %))

----------


## AndyZ

сцена сегодня:

Ребенок плачет,
Мороженое на полу.
О судьба, как ты жестока!

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (07.02.2013), Юй Кан (20.04.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

горит сухотравица 
в огороде озеро
стрекозлы поют

----------


## Abram

Что-нибудь среднее между хокку и танкой (или чем там ещё японским):
Пишу на спокойной глади пруда иероглиф "покой",
Пытаюсь слепить из глины фигурку глины,
А из просветов между двумя кшанами и двумя кальпами-
Улабается одно и тоже Солнце,
Всегда здесь и сейчас.

----------

Юй Кан (21.04.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Что-нибудь среднее между хокку и танкой (или чем там ещё японским):


Это -- верлибр или свободный стих.
Поэзия не может быть чем-то средним... %)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Поэзия не может быть чем-то средним... %)


Почему?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Юй Кан

> Почему?


Докажите обратное? : )

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Докажите обратное? : )


футбол Поэзия химики

----------


## Юй Кан

> футбол Поэзия химики


Поэзия -- это не слово "Поэзия". : ))

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Поэзия не может быть чем-то средним... %)


Тезис докажете? :=}

----------


## Юй Кан

> Тезис докажете? :=}


Отсутствие не доказывается.
Доказывается -- наличие.
Возьмётесь?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Отсутствие не доказывается.
> Доказывается -- наличие.


А наличие отсутствия доказывается?  :Smilie: 

Поэзия исключает среднесть?  _"******* ******"--средняя поэзия._

----------


## Won Soeng

> Что-нибудь среднее между хокку и танкой (или чем там ещё японским):
> Пишу на спокойной глади пруда иероглиф "покой",
> Пытаюсь слепить из глины фигурку глины,
> А из просветов между двумя кшанами и двумя кальпами-
> Улабается одно и тоже Солнце,
> Всегда здесь и сейчас.


Назовите это гатхой.

----------


## Юй Кан

> А наличие отсутствия доказывается? 
> 
> Поэзия исключает среднесть?  _"******* ******"--средняя поэзия._


Поэзия средней свежести? : ))
Поль Верлен "Искусство поэзии"...
См.?

----------


## Шавырин

Хайку
Холивар
Юй Кан

----------


## Юй Кан

> Назовите это гатхой.


Гатхи, яко и хайку, -- достаточно строгая форма.
Заботит именно форма яко закос подо что-то?
Тогда -- вперёд: считать слоги! %)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Поль Велен "Искусство поэзии"...


О да!

----------


## Юй Кан

> О да!


Как на меня, приложенье к "О, да!" -- ПАВИДЛА...
Ведь у Верлена в l'Art poetique -- страсть и кураж,
а не томное растекание.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Как на меня, приложенье к "О, да!" -- ПАВИДЛА...
> Ведь у Верлена в l'Art poetique -- страсть и кураж,
> а не томное растекание.


Т.е. не павидла, а музыка, как он и декларирует.

Поэзия есть нечто среднее между пением и делирием.

----------


## Dron

> Похоже, охота урвать куш жалости,
> дабы кто-то не только запер _в тебе_ двери ада,
> да ещё _в тебе же_ приотворил двери рая?


Похоже, похоже так, как же 
со мздою из жалких 
лимонов?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Т.е. не павидла, а музыка, как он и декларирует.
> 
> Поэзия есть нечто среднее между пением и делирием.


Считайте так, как считается.
И сочиняйте, как сочиняется.
О чём тут спорить? : )

----------


## Юй Кан

> Похоже, похоже так, как же 
> со мздою из жалких 
> лимонов?


Не отворять двери ада,
не затворять двери рая.
Разве этого мало?

----------


## Dron

> Не отворять двери ада,
> не затворять двери рая.
> Разве этого мало?


Жоглирует кто-то дверями от рая и ада
Лимонов тех вдоволь, 
а жалости нет вообще! :Big Grin:

----------


## Сергей Ч

Запах лимона.
Чайные листья сухие
Горячей воде двери открыли )

----------


## Won Soeng

> Гатхи, яко и хайку, -- достаточно строгая форма.
> Заботит именно форма яко закос подо что-то?
> Тогда -- вперёд: считать слоги! %)


Кстати, не нашел каких либо конкретных ограничений по гатхам, хотя думаю, что должны быть.
Есть только информация, что должны быть две строки по индийской традиции. Хотя гатхи буддийских монахов бывали далеко не двухстрочными.

Насчет яко - даже не слышал, попробовал поискать - не нашел, что это?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Жоглирует кто-то дверями от рая и ада
> Лимонов тех вдоволь, 
> а жалости нет вообще!


Про двери -- это из дзэнской притчи.
Кто понял, что сказано, -- жалость тому не нужна.
Кто давит на жалость -- Welcome to Christianity. : )

----------


## Dron

> Про двери -- это из дзэнской притчи.
> Кто понял, что сказано, -- жалость тому не нужна.
> Кто давит на жалость -- Welcome to Christianity. : )


 Так вот вы какими
 зажаты дверями и политы
 соком лимонным!

----------


## Dron

> Про двери -- это из дзэнской притчи.


а лимон это такой фрукт, кислый, да?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Кстати, не нашел каких либо конкретных ограничений по гатхам, хотя думаю, что должны быть.
> Есть только информация, что должны быть две строки по индийской традиции. Хотя гатхи буддийских монахов бывали далеко не двухстрочными.


В санскр. _гатха_ (букв. "песня") -- общее название всех стихотворных форм.
В санскр. будд. текстах (по меньшей мере в тех сутрах, с которыми мне пришлось работать) гатхами именуют шлоки.
При этом количество стихов (содержащих по два полустиха каждая) в будд. гатхе/шлоке может быть не два, а три.

*При этом, в общем случае, на русский санскр. будд. гатхи переводятся именно верлибром.*

*Гатха*
(Санскр) Метрические песни или гимны, состоящие из этических афоризмов из тридцати двух слов называется Арьягити.
http://mirslovarei.com/content_fil/gatxa-9370.html

*Шлока*
(Санскр) Санскритский эпический размер, состоящий из
тридцати двух слогов: стихи из четырех полу-строк по восемь, или
двух строк по шестнадцать слогов каждый.
http://mirslovarei.com/content_fil/shloka-11294.html




> Насчет яко - даже не слышал, попробовал поискать - не нашел, что это?


Это архаическая форма: Google --> яко+словарь

----------

Won Soeng (22.04.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Так вот вы какими
>  зажаты дверями и политы
>  соком лимонным!


Ну это -- совсем наивно:
самозащита класса "сам ты дурак!"
А начинали-то круто: прям с тесака...

----------


## Won Soeng

А, ну так-то про "яко" или "аки" - слыхал, конечно  :Smilie:  Подумал, что тоже какая-то форма поэтическая.

Собственно, я и сказал "гатха" - в самом широком смысле. 

А хороший вер-
либр, что радует глаз, 
да ласкает
слух - форма
вольная!

----------


## Юй Кан

> А, ну так-то про "яко" или "аки" - слыхал, конечно  Подумал, что тоже какая-то форма поэтическая.


Что значит "яко -- тоже како поэтическая форма"? : ))




> Собственно, я и сказал "гатха" - в самом широком смысле.


Так и ответ был дан в самом широком смысле: незачем как-то именовать самодостаточное (очень качественное, как на меня) стихотворение написанное на русском. Хотя если очень хочется -- отчего нет (чтоб, значит, вышло помпезнее и с претензией на ...). : )

----------


## Won Soeng

> Что значит "яко -- тоже како поэтическая форма"? : ))


Ну, прочитал через запятую, как перечисление. 


> Гатхи, яко и хайку


То есть как три формы.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну, прочитал через запятую, как перечисление. 
> То есть как три формы.


Тогда после слова "хайку" не было бы запятой, да и в конце этой строки стояло бы мн. ч.: "формы", а не "форма". К тому же в строке следующей -- своего рода "подсказка": "яко закос"... %)

----------


## Dron

> Ну это -- совсем наивно:
> самозащита класса "сам ты дурак!"
> А начинали-то круто: прям с тесака...


Неужто кого-то сразило
цунами из кучи лимонов
с обломками адских и райских дверей вперемешку?

----------


## Ант

for Dron :-)



> Старый пруд, 
> Прыгнула в воду лягушка 
> Всплеск в тишине.
> Мацуо Басё


Лягушку разбил
О лед озера стылый
Звон в тишине

Всплеск в тишине
Мне услышать хотелось
Забыл что зима

----------

Aion (22.04.2011), Юй Кан (22.04.2011)

----------


## Dron

> for Dron :-)
> 
> Старый пруд, 
> Прыгнула в воду лягушка 
> Всплеск в тишине.
> Мацуо Басё


"Старых селезней прут"
радостно думал утенок
он ошибался, и он тоже зажарен

----------


## Aion

Буддийский форум,
Вновь холивар и оффтоп...
Администратор!!!

----------


## Dron

> Буддийский форум,
> Вновь холивар и оффтоп...
> Администратор!!!


Глюк наступил про войну, и участник
взывает к управе
там, где не правит никто.

----------


## Aion

Там, где не правит
Никто, лишь беспилотник
Не видит  войны.

----------


## Dron

Зрячий тот видит лишь войны?))
чем это ценен тот взгляд, и уж, 
что там скрывать, чем же ценны эти очи?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Буддийский форум,
> Вновь холивар и оффтоп...
> Администратор!!!


WARNING

В процессе псевдопоэзной проповеди Дхармы Dron'у : ))
*ни одно существо не пострадало*.
Да, ни одно не стало мудрее, но и не поглупело : ).

----------


## Aion

Зрячий тот видит,
Что плохому танцору
Не ваджр мешает...

----------

Шавырин (23.04.2011)

----------


## Dron

> Зрячий тот видит,
> Что плохому танцору
> Не ваджр мешает...


Не может плохим быть 
танцором тот юзер
КТО ВОВСЕ НЕ ПЛЯШЕТ.

----------


## Aion

Кто не следует
Правилам хайку, множит
Оффтоп или флуд.
 :EEK!:

----------


## Dron

Не лучше ль флудить
иль оффтопить
чем такое кропать?))

----------


## Aion

Хайку без правил,
Как ни кунтагься, – хилый
Закос под йондуп.
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Хайку без правил,
> Как ни кунтагься, – хилый
> Закос под йондуп.


русския буквы,
жаргонец со снежных гор--
о, япона мать!

----------

Aion (23.04.2011), Людмила Р (27.04.2011)

----------


## Dron

> WARNING
> 
> В процессе псевдопоэзной проповеди Дхармы Dron'у : ))
> *ни одно существо не пострадало*.
> Да, ни одно не стало мудрее, но и не поглупело : ).


Сей проповедник был добр, в ишвараваду отправил
а мог и повесить на райских воротах
на желтом
хадаке

----------


## Юй Кан

> Сей проповедник был добр, в ишвараваду отправил
> а мог и повесить на райских воротах
> на желтом
> хадаке


Чтоб спутать чань с ишваравадой -- надо быть *ооочень* умным! : )
Зачем Вам все эти Ваши подмены, проекции страхов и провокации,
коль не для их сохранения? Вам с ними жить комфортнее?

----------


## Dron

> Чтоб спутать чань с *ишваравадой* -- надо быть *ооочень* умным! : )
> Зачем Вам все эти Ваши подмены, проекции страхов и провокации,
> коль не для их сохранения? Вам с ними жить комфортнее?


Сусанин от Дзена в сем лесу мне попался
ведет сам не помнит, куда
и стебет по дороге!



> Про двери -- это из дзэнской притчи.
> Кто понял, что сказано, -- жалость тому не нужна.
> Кто давит на жалость -- *Welcome to Christianity. : )*

----------


## Юй Кан

> Сусанин от Дзена в сем лесу мне попался
> ведет сам не помнит, куда
> и стебет по дороге!


Вопрос не для зеркалок или предъяв:
"Почему так ранят ирония и прямота
того, кто сам, как правило, жёсток и беспардонен?"

----------


## Dron

> Вопрос не для зеркалок или предъяв:
> "Почему так ранят ирония и прямота
> того, кто сам, как правило, жёсток и беспардонен?"


Мне начинать волноваться за Вас
иль не надо?
Кто-то тут ранен?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Мне начинать волноваться за Вас
> иль не надо?
> Кто-то тут ранен?


Не отворять двери ада,
не затворять двери рая.
Разве этого мало?

----------


## Dron

> Не отворять двери ада,
> не затворять двери рая.
> Разве этого мало?


Ох, все в порядке
привратник на месте
а я уж подумал...)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

подмажьте петли
коль расскрипелись двери
восприятия

----------


## Abram

Ветер листает сутру,
Мягко крадётся самадхи,
Чайник вздохнул и меня разбудил.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Ветер листает сутру,
> Мягко крадётся самадхи,


полёт стрекозы
ромашка туда-сюда
воздушный лотос




> Чайник вздохнул и меня разбудил.


чайник, не вздыхай,
листая огромный том
по фотошопу!

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ох, все в порядке
> привратник на месте
> а я уж подумал...)


Вот и опять хоть чуток,
но двери рая
приотворились. : )

----------


## Dron

> Вот и опять хоть чуток,
> но двери рая
> приотворились. : )


Cкорей расскажите мне тайну
где купить
гламурный такой дзэномер?

----------


## Dron

> Вот и опять хоть чуток,
> но двери рая
> приотворились. : )


Приотворилось открытое
это ль не чудо
приотворенья!?)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

аки мастер дзен
приоткрыл открытое
юй кан. зри, дроне!

----------


## Dron

> аки мастер дзен
> приоткрыл открытое
> юй кан. зри, дроне!


Конечно же, буду я зрить!
Вот веселая шайка!
Мастер оф Дзэн
и спец по нансеку.

----------


## Abram

Всё-таки четыре строки удобнее. Сложно втиснуть широкую русскую мысль в три строки, да ещё при минимуме слогов.Может ментальность русская?Ведь японцы вынуждены во всём экономить. Тогда последняя гатха:

Отдам медсестре её чайник,
Вернусь в шестую палату.
Сегодня обхода не будет,
Сегодня у нас Воскресенье.

----------

Алевлад (29.04.2012)

----------


## Нея

В Нирвану плыву.
Рубят мальков
Винты.

----------


## Aion

Сансара трезвит,
Птичек кормлю хлебушком.
О, ветер кармы!

----------

Алевлад (10.06.2012), Дмитрий С (07.02.2013), Федор Ф (02.02.2013)

----------


## wanderer

Иду за Солнцем
Садиться ему пора
Кругом горизонт

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

управлять страной
садиться ему пора
володимеру

Знаки препинания расставьте по вкусу.

----------

Алик (31.10.2012)

----------


## wanderer

> управлять страной
> садиться ему пора
> володимеру
> 
> Знаки препинания расставьте по вкусу.


знак вопроса крив
запятая мала но
восклицание

----------


## Алевлад

Что сансара нам,
весна пришла.
ласточек полет.

----------

Ритл (05.02.2013)

----------


## Алик

Где гнездится ветер?
Не могу найти того,
Кто знает...

----------


## Миррая

тишина внутри
снаружи тишина
так тихо
что себя не слышно...

----------

Ритл (05.02.2013), Федор Ф (02.02.2013)

----------


## Миррая

листья людей на ветвях богов...дерево жизни тоже засохнет...

----------


## Миррая

искал причину
нашел пустоту...
искал сансару
нашел чистоту...
перестал искать...
нашел себя...

----------

Joy (10.06.2012)

----------


## Алик

Кто я ?
Кто  я ! 
Кто   я...

----------

Чиффа (31.10.2012)

----------


## Миррая

время конца закона
время упадка и скверны
смысл утерян Дхармы
время для бодхисаттвы

----------


## Миррая

в бессмысленном видется смысл
фантазиями вымощены пути кармы
в доброте и любви увижу причину
для блага спящих сном сансары

----------


## Aion

Видите ли вы
Через гексаграммы дхарм 
То же, что и я?

----------

Федор Ф (26.10.2012)

----------


## Миррая

для майтрейи нет майтрейи
есть майтрейа для людей...

----------


## Алик

" Разбилось небо.
  Искололи мне сердце
  Его осколки."
Ирина Андрианова,

----------

Joy (26.10.2012)

----------


## Миррая

знание приходит от понимания
понимание приходит от узнавания
узнавание приходит так...

----------


## Алик

Как быстро бегут облака по небу.
Быстрее, чем мои мысли...

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Люблю Украинску природу,
Горячий борщь
Холодну воду
И полну пазуху титёк.

----------

Арису Кеншин (27.10.2012)

----------


## Амритавиграха

> Видите ли вы
> Через гексаграммы дхарм 
> То же, что и я?


береги пенсне,
глаза патриархов под
ногами, киса  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Aion (30.10.2012)

----------


## Пиррон

Я помню, как после дождя
отсвечивал солнечным глянцем
осиновый трепетный лист...

----------

Ритл (05.02.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

Хайкеры, чего им ни дай,
всё выдают за здесь и сейчас
через хайку!

: )

----------


## Кунсанг

Подай мне Пема Долкар шашлык,
Я тут же бы выдал хайку -
Какое-нибудь...

----------


## Кунсанг

Или 

Вот сжарила бы Пема
Мясо, я был бы рад,
И только.

----------


## Aion

> береги пенсне,
> глаза патриархов под
> ногами, киса


Амриты хлебнув 
Пойду по цепи златой
Шатаясь. Луна!!!

----------


## Won Soeng

За пределами
Воспринимаемого
Аплодисменты

----------

Дмитрий С (07.02.2013), Федор Ф (02.02.2013)

----------


## Платон

Дождь стучит
Просматривает эту тему
Это сейчас

----------


## Алик

Стук за окном.
Кто это..
Ветер

----------

Ритл (05.02.2013)

----------


## Good

Здесь и сейчас,
Это не здесь и сейчас,
Там и потом,
Это не там и потом...

----------

Дмитрий С (11.11.2012)

----------


## Алик

Снег идет целый день
На календаре осень
За окном зима

----------


## Амритавиграха

остапа несло
под неизвестной звездой
ни капли дзена

----------


## Амритавиграха

осенние темы

красные листья
клена шушукаются
пожар тишины

черно-белую
каллиграфию берез
чиркнула память

----------

Vladiimir (02.11.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Мерный стук клавиш
Клацанье кнопок мышек
Вечер пятницы

----------


## Юань Дин

> Хайку не мысли передает. Оно состояние передает


Сижу позавчера, пью чай, на улице мерно падает крупный первый снег, вспоминаю Басё:

"Луна или утренний снег... 
Любуясь прекрасным, я жил, как хотел,
Вот так и кончаю год."

----------

DinDin (09.11.2012), Ритл (05.02.2013)

----------


## Амритавиграха

саде сати как
отмель, до дна истерта
дорожка Луны

фреска осени - 
листья под ноги летят
из клина гусей

----------


## DinDin

Сны завораживают меня.
Главный сон это я...
Ау! Где та, что зовется мной?

Вложение 11440

----------


## Дмитрий С

Теплая зима.
Но в сердце холод ночи
Проник неслышно.

----------

Ритл (05.02.2013), Федор Ф (02.02.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

Цветные точки
Словно звезды сияют
Хоровод миров

Из синего хоровода
Вернулся сюда и пишу

Теперь ты со мной
Лазурь летнего неба
И в зимнюю ночь

----------


## Дмитрий С

Ночь и компьютер.
Вторник ли? Или среда?
На форуме тишь...

----------

Федор Ф (02.02.2013)

----------


## Содпа Т

Не замечать старался..
Но вот спросил кто-то:
Как проходит матч?

----------

Нико (05.02.2013), Федор Ф (02.02.2013)

----------


## Содпа Т

Книги штудировал
Опух от краткости мыслей
Делать нечего
Пойду блесну длиною прозренья

----------

Алевлад (07.12.2012), Дмитрий С (05.02.2013)

----------


## Содпа Т

Купишь пачку `Marlboro`,
Крокодила отпустишь на волю...
Чего только не сделаешь,
Чтобы в тебя поверили.

----------

Good (04.02.2013), Дмитрий С (15.01.2013), Федор Ф (02.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (15.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

Бьют палкой по голове,
Окунают в бездны страдания.
Чего только не делают,
Чтобы я поверил...

(Это, правда, не хайку)

----------


## Содпа Т

(Это, правда, не ответ)

----------

Дмитрий С (16.01.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

Не видно других,
В себе не видно себя,
Приятно сидеть.

----------

Good (04.02.2013), Федор Ф (02.02.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

Кость пространства
Что за глупые слова?
Надоедливые!

----------

Нико (05.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

Слова не вернуть.
Они глупые сейчас,
А может, потом...

----------

Содпа Т (05.02.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

Два тристишия с андерлайном -- как бы эхо на "кость пространства". : ) Без контекста звучали бы грубовато...
А некогда эти вирши были ответом на присланный автору пакет перфокарт с рукописными выписками из словаря Даля.

СЛОВА и СЛОВА
В. Юмашеву
Попробуй, солнце опиши!
Каким ни будет слово сочным,
как ни терпи и ни лежи --
не загоришь под этим солнцем.
I.

Спасибо, Вовик, за словарик,
за индекс позабытых слов.
Коль знаем их, кто нас сломает?
Каким перешибёт веслом?

Вдоль наших лет бумажной лентой
текут слова. Слова -- вода?
А греют как! Как... полдень летний!
Hет, -- как ничто и никогда!..

Hо одиночества не лечат.
Чем дальше в лес, тем меньше слов
нам остаётся. Что ж, тем легче
нам будет умирать: без снов.

Любовь нужна не меньше смерти.
Они-то обе заодно,
но что из них надежней светит --
не знаю. Это не дано.

Ведь нет конца и нет начала
и -- середин на этом злом,
горящем тускло и печально,
чадящем жертвеннике слов.

Его невыносимый пламень
от двух камней рождён. Да-да!
Кому он нужен, вечный камень?
А пламень -- да. Огонь -- всегда!

Кладу слова, как ветки сада,
на общий жертвенник, сюда.
Как пух горят, легко и слабо,
не оставляя и следа...

Пока беда, пока засада --
пусть все сгорят! Других -- не надо,
и не должно быть никогда.

II.

Есть слова с окончанием "да".
Рифмовать можно их бесконечно,
стих ведя от "сюда" -- в "никуда",
от "всегда" -- к "никогда" безупречно.

Hо ведь рифма -- как чувство:
и молебн, и кощунство,
и нельзя их, нельзя их разнять,
полноты не утратив при этом.
Hадо быть с очень сильным приветом,
чтобы этого не понять.

И "вода" и "беда", и "года" и "когда"... --
слишком много, а хочется нового!
И "узда", и "езда" то "туда", то "сюда",
вдоль пространства уныло-готового.

Hо ведь к слову "пространства"
есть рифма "просраться"!
И восторга уже -- не унять.

Отрекаясь от слова,
не поймёшь и простого
(а уж хитрого -- век не понять).

III.

Есть слова с окончанием "-нет".
Это тусклая, скудная рифма.
Hу попробуй хотя бы сонет
ты построить на ней. Так ведь нет --
не получится (даже без ритма)...

.

Все слова -- суета. В мире нет ни черта,
кроме дела из духа и тела.
Хоть всё знай до конца, от крыльца до венца,
но должна быть стена, чтобы грела.

Есть уже борода (это тоже на да),
есть дела, не хватает монет.
(Даже с пядью семью не прокормишь семью
на Тяни-и-Толкае Да-Hет.)

Hо скажу: не горюй.
Говорю: подарю!
Hе проси. Догадаюсь и сам.
Hе сминая листа, не идя по лесам,
на бумаге сухой дам и речку с ухой,
а во тьме -- и луну, и зарю.

Пусть горит этот свет! Хоть горит он, хоть нет --
не слова, а судьба и мольба.
Чем закончить мотив? Разве что, опустив
ручку стержнем пустым на листы, как в кусты,
поднимая ладони до лба.

IV.

И -- привет.

V.

Hет!
Привет -- не ответ.
Пусть горит этот свет!
И чадя, и сбиваясь на тьму...
Это старый сюжет,
это скверный совет,
бесполезный себе, по всему.

1987

----------

Алик (03.02.2013), Марина В (03.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

Февральская ночь.
Машина у подъезда.
Это проедет.

----------

Федор Ф (04.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

Станет внешним страданье - об этом забудь,
Станет внутренним небо - об этом забудь.
Чтобы с ношею тяжкой в пути не заснуть,
Станет ясность кристальной - об этом забудь.

----------

Good (04.02.2013)

----------


## Good

Осенние гуси летят на юг.
Весной - возвращаются домой.
Южные гуси уже нашли свой путь:
Бескрайнее чистое небо.

----------

Дмитрий С (04.02.2013)

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Времена года,
Приход и уход,
Отпусти гусей!

----------

Good (05.02.2013), Дмитрий С (04.02.2013), Топпер- (04.02.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

Три, два, один, ноль.
Ничего не кончилось
Ноль застрял во мне.

----------

Good (05.02.2013), Дмитрий С (04.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Три, два, один, ноль.
> Ничего не кончилось
> Ноль застрял во мне.


Леша, это - очень сильно!

----------


## Содпа Т

Раньше
Засыпал на Всенощной
Теперь
Часто думаю
О будущем.

***

Ворона в снегу
Катается.
А мы 
Как раз из
Магазина...

----------

Дмитрий С (04.02.2013)

----------


## Содпа Т

Черные цифры,
Белые звуки,
А посреди
Что?
не знаю...

----------


## Содпа Т

Сегодня
Ящик смотрел
Всё так же
Стекло звенит...
Январская вьюга.

----------


## Нико

> Ворона в снегу
> Катается.
> А мы 
> Как раз из
> Магазина...


Сильно.

----------


## Good

> Времена года,
> Приход и уход,
> Отпусти гусей!


Отпускать некого,
Уход и приход,
Времена года.

----------

Дмитрий С (05.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

Навеяло. Лет в 10 написала одну хайку, была зачитана специально для Агнии Барто:

А у нас во дворе
Снег весь в серебре.
Только бабы не лепятся.

----------

Vladiimir (05.02.2013), Дмитрий С (05.02.2013)

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Отпускать некого
Небо не помнит следов,
Ветви через корень.

----------

Дмитрий С (05.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

Отпущу небо.
Когда вспыхнет молния,
Останется след...

----------


## Нико

> Отпущу небо.
> Когда вспыхнет молния,
> Останется след...


Отпусти молнию.
Когда вспыхнет небо, 
Ни следа не останется. )

----------

Дмитрий С (05.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Отпусти молнию.
> Когда вспыхнет небо, 
> Ни следа не останется. )


Схвати молнию
И держи изо всех сил.
Нельзя отпускать...

----------


## Нико

> Схвати молнию
> И держи изо всех сил.
> Нельзя отпускать...


Схвати молнию
Со стаканом вина.
Сакуры цвет увидишь....

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Схвати молнию
> Со стаканом вина.
> Сакуры цвет увидишь....


Разбей бутылку,
И сакуры цвет уйдет,
А молния - нет.

----------


## Нико

> Разбей бутылку,
> И сакуры цвет уйдет,
> А молния - нет.


Разбей бутылку об молнию.
И сердце разобьётся тоже.
А может быть -- и нет. )

----------


## Алик

Разбить полную бутылку
Не поднимется рука.
Трудно! Невозможно! )

----------

Нико (05.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Разбить полную бутылку
> Не поднимется рука.
> Трудно! Невозможно! )


Бутылка без открывалки --
Бесполезное дело. 
Только смотреть....

----------

Дмитрий С (06.02.2013)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Разбей бутылку,
> И сакуры цвет уйдет,
> А молния - нет.


Распей бутылку,
Увидишь цвет сакуры за окном...
А утром - снова зима.

----------

Алик (05.02.2013), Дмитрий С (05.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

Смотрите прямо.
Здесь осколки пустоты,
И формы уж нет...

----------


## Нико

> Смотрите прямо.
> Здесь осколки пустоты,
> И формы уж нет...


Любовное настроение.
Упрямо не вижу пустоту.
Хотя лама сказал...

----------

Pema Sonam (05.02.2013), Vladiimir (05.02.2013)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Любовное настроение.
> Упрямо не вижу пустоту.
> Хотя лама сказал...


На цог не пошла.
Устрою пиршество дома с бутылкой вина...
25-й лунный день

----------

Vladiimir (05.02.2013), Алик (05.02.2013), Нико (05.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> На цог не пошла.
> Устрою пиршество дома с бутылкой вина...
> 25-й лунный день


Улыбнуло конкретно. ))))

----------

Pema Sonam (06.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Любовное настроение.
> Упрямо не вижу пустоту.
> Хотя лама сказал...


Пустота вокруг,
Но лама не говорит.
Он просто сидит.

----------

Ритл (05.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Пустота вокруг,
> Но лама не говорит.
> Он просто сидит.


На Цог не пошла сегодня.
Хотя надо было. 
Обезьяны разгулялись. )))

----------


## Дмитрий С

Пустота пуста.
Так Германн вчера сказал.
Поверить ему?

----------

Нико (05.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Пустота пуста.
> Так Германн вчера сказал.
> Поверить ему?


Пустота пуста. 
Так Германн всегда говорит.
А как же любовь?

----------

Алик (05.02.2013)

----------


## Алик

Когда вино выпито,
Что внутри бутылки?
Диалог с пустотой...

----------

Дмитрий С (05.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

Пустота без любви лишь безумьем полна,
К равнодушию сердце склоняет она.
Равнодушие смерти подобно, поверь.
Пустота мудрецов - не "ничто", не стена...

----------

Эделизи (12.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Когда вино выпито,
> Что внутри бутылки?
> Диалог с пустотой...


Мой милый сегодня не придёт.
Внутрь бутылки смотрю. 
Ничего не вижу.

----------


## Нико

Не утешай меня, не утешай.
Так велика печаль, что время даж не лечит.
Твои глаза сказали мне: "прощай".
"Прощай" -- мне повторили твои плечи.

----------

Pema Sonam (06.02.2013), Vladiimir (06.02.2013), Алик (06.02.2013), Дмитрий С (05.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Не утешай меня, не утешай.
> Так велика печаль, что время даж не лечит.
> Твои глаза сказали мне: "прощай".
> "Прощай" -- мне повторили твои плечи.


Он молчал невпопад и не в такт утешал,
Он всегда говорил про другое.
Он не зря эту тему когда-то поднял...
С нами небо. Оно - голубое  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> ]Он молчал невпопад и не в такт утешал,
> Он всегда говорил про другое.
> Он не зря эту тему когда-то поднял...
> С нами небо. Оно - голубое


Кстати, последнее было моего папы, не моё. ) 

Вот это тоже шедевр: 

В душе моей - все цели без дороги,
- Поройтесь в ней - и вы найдете лишь 
Две полуфразы, полудиалоги,
- А остальное - Франция, Париж...

----------

Дмитрий С (05.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

А, ещё забыла.... Про пустоту пустоты особенно актуально. )



Душа моя - пустынная пустыня. 
Так что ж стоите над пустой моей душой? 
Обрывки песен там и паутина 
- Все остальное увезла она с собой.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Кстати, последнее было моего папы, не моё. )


Классно. А я на ходу сочиняю, так что не кидайте камни, ежели че  :Smilie: .

----------

Содпа Т (05.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Классно. А я на ходу сочиняю, так что не кидайте камни, ежели че .


Я тоже на ходу тут чего-то сочинила. Не перлы, но просто. Есть НАСТРОЕНИЕ.

----------

Дмитрий С (05.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Классно. А я на ходу сочиняю, так что не кидайте камни, ежели че .


Вполне себе нормальные хайку. ) Я люблю. )

----------

Дмитрий С (05.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Я тоже на ходу тут чего-то сочинила. Не перлы, но просто. Есть НАСТРОЕНИЕ.


Как говорят, что ни делай, а получится автомат Калашникова. У меня тоже, что ни пишется, то либо хайку, либо рубаи  :Smilie:   :Smilie: .

----------


## Нико

> Как говорят, что ни делай, а получится автомат Калашникова. У меня тоже, что ни пишется, то либо хайку, либо рубаи


Ну-ка, давайте один рубай в стиле Омара Хайяма.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Ну-ка, давайте один рубай в стиле Омара Хайяма.


Дык Вы посмотрите, я все их в стиле Хайяма сделал  :Smilie: . В другом виде не пишется  :Wink:  Щас еще че-нибудь сочиню про пустоту  :Wink:

----------


## Содпа Т

Из старого вспомнилось...

Окна открыты настежь
Детей слышен смех во дворе...
Не пойду никуда,
Буду читать снова, Тензина Гьяцо...

----------


## Нико

На душе тоска.
Бессмысленность бытия....
Надо бы почитать ламрим.

----------


## Дмитрий С

Где дверь была, дверИ уж больше нет.
Где был просвет, там света больше нет.
Забудь о том, что было и что будет,
Где был ответ, ответа больше нет...

----------

Федор Ф (06.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Где дверь была, дверИ уж больше нет.
> Где был просвет, там света больше нет.
> Забудь о том, что было и что будет,
> Где был ответ, ответа больше нет...


У меня с утра много слёз. 
Не нашла никаких ответов.
Ни вино, ни цветы не спасают. (

----------


## Дмитрий С

Сейчас сымпровизируем на эту тему  :Smilie:

----------


## Содпа Т

Если Вы сомневаетесь,
Вспоминая о лестнице...
Улыбнитесь,Господа!

----------


## Дмитрий С

Много слез и тоски, много слов и волнений,
Чтобы стало светлей, ты печаль не трави, 
Там, где будет печаль, там же будет твой гений,
Там, где будет любовь, там не будет любви...

----------


## Дмитрий С

Где командует форма, - не найти пустоты.
Там, где форма разбита - не найти пустоты. 
Бесконечность и вечность - пустые слова,
Там, где просто молчанье - не найти пустоты...

----------


## Нико

Твой гений намного сильней пустоты.
Сколько я бы ни медитировала на Ламу. )

----------

Дмитрий С (06.02.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

Завтра увидимся
Всего на ночь разлука
Откуда печаль?

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (07.02.2013), Нико (07.02.2013), Ритл (07.02.2013), Содпа Т (07.02.2013)

----------


## Содпа Т

Художники-мультипликаторы
Были так заняты
Котом
Что забыли
Про пса
Со свалки...

----------


## Нико

Завтра, сказал, будет занят.
До новой встречи -- умру. 
И молитвы не помогают.

----------

Vladiimir (07.02.2013), Ритл (07.02.2013)

----------


## Содпа Т

Ночь придет
Все тот же
Старый товарищ...

----------


## Нико

Ночь темна.
А глаза твои светлы. 
Забыла про пустоту!

----------

Vladiimir (07.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

Темная ночь,
Не вижу пустоты.
Зажгите свет!

----------

Эделизи (12.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

Глаза покраснели.
От любви или вина?
Не видно Визина!

----------

Дмитрий С (08.02.2013)

----------


## Содпа Т

Обильно
Ночью
Стучит в окна...
Любовь.

----------


## Дмитрий С

(О пустоте от воды)

Опять нет воды.
Эту трубу в подвале
Когда починят?

----------

Нико (07.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

(О пустоте от еды)

Проснулся чуть свет,
Вышел на кухню поесть.
Холодильник пуст...

----------

Pema Sonam (07.02.2013), Нико (07.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

(О пустоте от БТР)

Здесь уже утро.
Нет хайку от БТР,
Наверное, спит...

----------

Нико (07.02.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

Откуда пришел
И лежит на машине
Этот белый снег?

----------

Дмитрий С (07.02.2013), Нико (07.02.2013), Федор Ф (07.02.2013), Эделизи (12.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

Нет света и нет воды.
Гром всю ночь, и шёл дождь.
Лама в медитации....

----------

Дмитрий С (07.02.2013)

----------


## Павел Ш.

Читаю, смеюсь:-)

----------


## Нико

Вот ещё посмейтесь:

Обезьяна проникла через балкон
И похитила флэшку....
Теперь информации -- ноль.

----------

Дмитрий С (07.02.2013), Юй Кан (07.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Мысль пришла
> и -- ушла.
> Что есть мысль? : )


мысль по поводу мысли не уходит 
а есть ли я в этом потоке?

----------


## Нико

> мысль по поводу мысли не уходит 
> а есть ли я в этом потоке?


Мысли про мысли не уходят.
"Я" есть, хоть убей"!
Наверное, пора мыть посуду.

----------

AndyZ (07.02.2013), Дмитрий Рыбаков (07.02.2013), Дмитрий С (07.02.2013), Эделизи (12.02.2013)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Мысли про мысли не уходят.
> "Я" есть, хоть убей"!
> Наверное, пора мыть посуду.


Мысли..Приходят-уходят.
Как узор на поверхности моря
Появился и сразу исчез.

----------

Дмитрий С (07.02.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

Прекрасный день
Клиенты с кучей проблем
Не дозвонились

Ужасный вечер
Вот какой оказалась
Кость пространства!

Куски пустоты
Царапаются краями
Порождая все

----------

Pema Sonam (07.02.2013), Алик (09.02.2013)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Глаза покраснели.
> От любви или вина?
> Не видно Визина!


Вино лишь усилит тоску.
Букет красных цветов на базаре купи..
Поднесёшь Курукулле

----------

Содпа Т (07.02.2013)

----------


## Содпа Т

На базовых элементах
Ум
Уплывает досрочно

----------

Дмитрий С (08.02.2013)

----------


## Содпа Т

О Будды!
Зачем эта жизнь?
- Да так.. :Wink:

----------

Нико (08.02.2013)

----------


## Содпа Т

Приснилось
Что я...
  Чжуан-Цзы.
И
Некуда деться

----------


## Содпа Т

Мелких воров - в темницы
Крупных - в цари...
Опять
Живот пучит...

----------

Дмитрий С (07.02.2013)

----------


## Содпа Т

Сапог износился
Теперь
Можно и отдохнуть

----------

Алик (09.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

Костер и сапог.
Высохнет он до утра?
Пойду босиком...

----------

Нико (08.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

Чуть тлеет костер.
Друг заснул у палатки,
Но где же луна?

----------

Алик (09.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Вино лишь усилит тоску.
> Букет красных цветов на базаре купи..
> Поднесёшь Курукулле


Зимой много красных цветов.
Растут неподалёку. 
Но их не сорвать.

----------


## Дмитрий С

Цветы не растут.
Только цветных травинок
Достаточно ли?

----------

Алик (09.02.2013)

----------


## Алик

Обещают скорую весну.
Может, и врут,
Но на сердце веселее.

----------

Дмитрий С (09.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

Весна где-то там...
Здесь и сейчас возможно
Нам хватит зимы?

----------


## Дмитрий С

Родился мальчик. Печально.
Старик умер. 
Да здравствует старик!

----------

Алик (09.02.2013), Содпа Т (13.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

Не много лет пройдет, когда и мы
Исчезнем среди льдов, среди зимы.
Но перед тем неплохо бы сначала
Весной наполнить ветхие умы...

----------

Алик (09.02.2013), Содпа Т (13.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

Когда нет солнца, света больше нет,
Когда нет неба, цели больше нет.
Не будет формы, - пустоты не будет.
Когда нет страсти, боли больше нет.

----------

Алик (09.02.2013), Эделизи (12.02.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

пишет и пишет
пишет и пишет хайки
пишет и пишет

----------

Dron (09.02.2013), Vladiimir (10.02.2013), Дмитрий С (09.02.2013), Содпа Т (13.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

Издевается над графоманами,
Издевается и издевается.
Но симпатично  :Smilie: .

----------


## Нико

Хайку одну написать
Всякий, наверное, сможет.
Но совершенству пределов нет.

----------


## Дмитрий С

Хайки мутноватые.
Надо фильтровать,
Чтобы Денис поверил...

----------

Алик (09.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

А Денис кто такой?
Задумалась сегодня над этим.
Пора понюхать цветы.

----------


## Дмитрий С

Денис критикан
И сочинитель крутой,
И всем он знаком.

----------


## Алик

Отдам все царства мира
За фильтр,в котором
Есть всё  - и то, и сё..))

----------


## Алик

> А Денис кто такой?
> Задумалась сегодня над этим.
> Пора понюхать цветы.


Дарю Вам цветочную поляну, 
Стоит только захотеть,
От запахов кружится голова ))

----------

Нико (10.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

Повсюду рисовые поля и цветы.
Россыпи рододендронов.
Как бы голову не потерять.

----------

Pema Sonam (10.02.2013), Дмитрий С (10.02.2013), Содпа Т (13.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

Я отброшу все.
Голову не потерять,
Ведь там пустота...

----------


## Won Soeng

Вот солнце зашло
Зайду и я поскорей
Хокку напишу

----------

Дмитрий С (11.02.2013), Нико (13.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

Это хорошо.
А то хайки не идут,
Только рубаи  :Frown: .

----------


## Дмитрий С

Пустотных сфер на свете больше нет,
"Здесь и сейчас" в помине больше нет.
Зачем тонуть в раздумий океане?
Ведь ни воды, ни суши больше нет...

----------

Pema Sonam (12.02.2013), Эделизи (12.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

Мысль материальна,
Молоток твердый.
Как больно быть здесь и сейчас

----------

Дмитрий С (12.02.2013), Эделизи (13.02.2013)

----------


## Содпа Т

С материи начали
Материей кончили.
В 5 минут
Уложились...

----------

Дмитрий С (13.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

Грустно мне очень.
Сегодня Нагарджуну
Старцы убили.


Пора почивать.
Нагарждуну убили
Вместе со мною  :Frown: .

----------


## Нико

В голове пустота пустоты.
Так Великий Луна сказал.
И Нагарджуну не убить...

----------

Vladiimir (15.02.2013), Дмитрий С (13.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

Его не убить,
Лишив его архатства
Узким кругом лиц  :Smilie: .

----------

Нико (13.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

Я снова здоров,
Ведь Нагарджуна с нами.
Спасибо, Нико!

----------

Нико (13.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

Уже светает.
Форум жарит котлеты
Из оппонентов.

----------

Нико (13.02.2013), Содпа Т (13.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

Уже рассвело.
Даже чёрная магия не помогает. 
Борщ, что ли сварить?

----------

Дмитрий С (13.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

Черные маги
Борщ не едят по утрам,
А только коллег.

----------

Нико (13.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

Пусть будет стремиться к нулю пустота,
И форма вдруг станет сегодня не та,
Не будем печалиться этой бедой,
Ведь это - слова, а в словах - ни черта  :Smilie: .

----------


## Нико

От пустоты пустоты не отделаться.
Как и от формы, впрочем.
Освобождение это, должно быть.

----------


## Содпа Т

Лишить,
Архатство...
Эх,товарищ маёр.. :Embarrassment:

----------


## Содпа Т

У меня
Не узнаЮт,
Потому что
Не знаю.
И вообще
Не я
Это писал...

----------


## Нико

Лишили архатства.
Потому что Канон не велел.
Или просто недочитали.

----------

Дмитрий С (13.02.2013)

----------


## Содпа Т

Если меня
Спросят:
Какого хрена граф, вы делали под Смоленском...?
Скажу
Что
Догадывался...

----------


## Нико

Мне сегодня над кружкой чанга
Подумалось: "В архаты не примут".
Надо срочно трактат написать.

----------

Дмитрий С (13.02.2013)

----------


## Содпа Т

Лишили
Не лишили
Велел
Не велел...
Какая 
Серость.

----------


## Содпа Т

С пузырем
Не расстаюсь
Ни днем
Ни ночью
Вот и сейчас
Спрашиваю
Себя
Где Ёмкость?

----------

Нико (13.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

Ах, только удержать бы мне его,
Того, кто от меня решил уйти!
О, вишни лепестки,
Рассыпьтесь по земле,
Преградой будьте на его пути.
(Неизвестная поэтесса средневековья. Япония)

----------

Vladiimir (15.02.2013), Дмитрий С (13.02.2013)

----------


## Содпа Т

Трактат:
Поверю вранью,
Испугаюсь,
И далее...
А что не-понятно?
Так задумано.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Лишили архатства.
> Потому что Канон не велел.
> Или просто недочитали.


Канон нейтрален,
Фундаментализм же - нет.
Не допить ли чай?

----------


## Содпа Т

Посылку
Лишил
Товарного вида
И вот
Ситечко промываю
Аккуратно

----------


## Содпа Т

Девять
Лет
Копал огород
И что же?
Уже третий год
Заглядываю в сарай
И вижу
Всё те же грабли

----------

Дмитрий С (13.02.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

Вороны кричат
О страданиях их подсказал
Зеркальный нейрон

Люди словно вороны
Когда страдают - галдят

----------

Содпа Т (13.02.2013)

----------


## Содпа Т

Не льзя на право
Не льзя нале во
Уже начал
Даже
Публикации читать
До конца

----------


## Содпа Т

Молодец.
Видна
Мысль.
С размахом...

----------


## Содпа Т

> Девять
> Лет
> Копал огород
> И что же?
> Уже третий год
> Заглядываю в сарай
> И вижу
> Всё те же грабли


Девять
Лет
Копал огород
И что же?
Уже третий год
Заглядываю в сарай
Вижу
Грабли 
На месте.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Вороны кричат
> О страданиях их подсказал
> Зеркальный нейрон
> 
> Люди словно вороны
> Когда страдают - галдят


Люди словно камни, 
Когда молчат - страдают...

----------


## Дмитрий С

Где же БТР?
Зеркальный нейрон сказал:
Он где-то рядом...

----------


## Нико

Умом Россию не понять.
Медвежьей желчью -- не измерить.
Россию надо просто знать.
В Россию надо просто верить.....

----------


## Won Soeng

- Парле ву Франсе?
- Что? Молодой человек!
Ау! Вы в Рязани!

----------

Дмитрий С (14.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

Умеренности нет.
Как и безмятежности и проницательности.
Эх, не достигается святость!

----------


## Дмитрий С

В безумной суете, в порывах Дхармы нет,
В умеренности совершенной Дхармы нет.
В покое, святости нет никакого проку,
В рожденном и возникшем Дхармы нет...

----------


## Нико

> В безумной суете, в порывах Дхармы нет,
> В умеренности совершенной Дхармы нет.
> В покое, святости нет никакого проку,
> В рожденном и возникшем Дхармы нет...


Дхарма есть в персике,
Который вкушает Гуру.
Прямое введение...

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Дхарма есть в персике,
> Который вкушает Гуру.
> Прямое введение...


Сюй-Юнь достиг прозрения в момент,
Когда разбилась чашка о цемент.
Ну, а для Нико (ведь ее не знают)
Возможно, даже персика хватает  :Smilie: .

----------


## Нико

> Сюй-Юнь достиг прозрения в момент,
> Когда разбилась чашка о цемент.
> Ну, а для для Нико (ведь ее не знают)
> Возможно, даже персика хватает .


Для просветления
Хватит, наверное, персика.
Если нет чашки с цементом.

----------

Дмитрий С (14.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

Лет двадцать не летал.
А теперь такое иногда бывает.
Как научить других тому, что не умеешь сам?

----------


## Дмитрий С

Учить других тому, что снится снам -
Высокое искусство... Небесам
Будь благодарен, ведь порой ты должен
Учить тому, чем не владеешь сам...

----------


## Aion

> Как научить других тому, что не умеешь сам?


Забыв про хайку,
Писать роман о том, что
Пустота пуста...

----------


## Won Soeng

Кость пространства
Оставила равнодушным
Грянул метеор

----------


## Нико

Сегодня метеор грянул.
А цветы сакуры
По-прежнему нежны.

----------


## Евгений К.

Сижу на диване, читаю Канон.
Теперь я буддист,
Ядрен батон.

----------

Аньезка (16.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

Чёрт возьми.
Всегда думала, что я буддистка.
Теперь, не читая Канон, сомневаюсь. )

----------


## Евгений К.

Канон не читала —
В сансару попала. 
Вот.

----------

Аньезка (16.02.2013), Дмитрий С (15.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

Канон прочти хоть сто раз.
А просветления всё нет...
Сансара, однако.

----------


## Дмитрий С

Канон коль правильно читать,
То время повернется вспять.
И где сансара, где нирвана, - 
Способны будем мы понять.

Канон коль правильно учить,
То будет солнышко светить.
Ну, и сансару от нирваны
Тогда мы сможем отличить  :Smilie: .

----------

Евгений К. (16.02.2013)

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Из классики:
Тридцать лет искал бойца на мечах
Сколько раз облетали листья и
выростали новые побеги,
Однажды увидел персики в цвету
Больше не испытывал сомнений.

----------

AndyZ (15.02.2013), Дмитрий С (16.02.2013)

----------


## Pema Sonam

'Ты поедешь туда-то в апреле,
ты в августе будешь там-то?'
Я не знаю, что на это ответить
В переменчивом мире сансары.
Я не знаю,что будет завтра.. :Smilie:

----------

Дмитрий С (16.02.2013), Нико (16.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

Сансара и нирвана -- одно и то же, говорят.
Я долго над этим думала.
И до сих пор не пойму-  где я?

----------


## Дмитрий С

Когда ищешь желанья, находишь сансару,
Когда ищешь ниббану, находишь сансару.
Когда ищешь блаженство, находишь страданье,
Когда что-либо ищещь, находишь сансару...

----------

Нико (16.02.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

С неба падают метеоры и вороны,
Расцарапывая в кровь пространство.
Порой хайку напоминают частушки, 
Расцарапывая в кровь пустоту.

----------

Дмитрий С (16.02.2013), Нико (16.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

"Если бы я медитировал на Ламу,
Так, как на свою любимую,
Я бы достиг просветления
Уже в этой жизни".

Шестой Далай-лама.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> С неба падают метеоры и вороны,
> Расцарапывая в кровь пространство.
> Порой хайку напоминают частушки, 
> Расцарапывая в кровь пустоту.


Хайку падают,
Рубаи разбивая.
Всему есть место.

----------


## Дмитрий С

Разбавим отсебятину классикой  :Smilie: 

Вот снова день исчез, как ветра легкий стон,
Из нашей жизни, друг, навеки выпал он.
Но я, покуда жив, тревожиться не стану
О дне, что отошел и дне, что не рожден... 

Хайям

----------

Нико (16.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> 'Ты поедешь туда-то в апреле,
> ты в августе будешь там-то?'
> Я не знаю, что на это ответить
> В переменчивом мире сансары.
> Я не знаю,что будет завтра..


Еще немного из Персидского канона мусульманского дзен-буддизма:

"День завтрашний от нас густою мглой сокрыт.
Одна лишь мысль о нем пугает и томит.
Летучий этот миг не упускай! Кто знает, -
Не слезы ли тебе грядущее сулит?

Хайям

----------

Pema Sonam (17.02.2013), Нико (17.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

Он сказал, что больше не придёт.
И телефон потерялся.
Пустота только рядом всегда.
Но её не обнимешь....

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Он сказал, что больше не придёт.
> И телефон потерялся.
> Пустота только рядом всегда.
> Но её не обнимешь....


  Сайгё:

Но если сон
(Мы верим, что только сон) -
Жизнь наяву,
Тогда и любовные встречи,
Как все на свете, напрасны.

----------


## Аньезка

Ночь. На меня напал жор
Но не напал
Методие Бужор
 :Cry:

----------

Дмитрий С (17.02.2013)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Ночь. На меня напал жор


После прочтения темы 'Кое-что из индийской кухни'

----------

Аньезка (17.02.2013), Нико (17.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

Птица на ветке.
Она не прочно сидит,
Но не падает...

(возвращаясь к традиционному стилю  :Smilie: )

----------


## Нико

Он опять не пришёл.
Хотя мог бы прийти, этот Германн...
Скучаю по пустоте пустоты. (

----------


## Aion

Пишите роман 
О пустоте пустоты, 
И скука пройдёт...
 :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Пишите роман 
> О пустоте пустоты, 
> И скука пройдёт...


Германн уже написал.
И ещё обещал написать.
Какая уж тут скука? Если будет новая серия Гарри Поттера?

----------


## Aion

> Германн уже написал.
> И ещё обещал написать.
> Какая уж тут скука? Если будет новая серия Гарри Поттера?


Дык, нефиг шунью
Абсолютизировать:
За что боролись...

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Дык, нефиг шунью
> Абсолютизировать:
> За что боролись...


Шуньяты нет, - сказал мудрец брадатый.
Другой смолчал и стал пред ним ходить.
Сильнее он не смог бы возразить,
Хвалили все ответ замысловатый...

(Пушкин)

----------

Аньезка (17.02.2013), Нико (17.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

Чтой-то потянуло на классический стиль.... 

Хрустальный бокал.
Он упал, - не разбился,
Но все утекло.

----------

Pema Sonam (17.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Хрустальный бокал.
> Он упал, - не разбился,
> Но все утекло.


Хрустальный бокал
Упал вчера и разбился. Всё утекло.
Но мама сказала: "К счастью".

----------

Pema Sonam (17.02.2013), Дмитрий С (17.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

Хайку про переводчиков:

Когда смотришь в книгу и видишь фигу,
Надо хайку написать на Бф. (Одной или двух за ночь хватит).
К рассвету Лира придёт. )

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Хайку про переводчиков:
> 
> Когда смотришь в книгу и видишь фигу,
> Надо хайку написать на Бф. (Одной или двух за ночь хватит).
> К рассвету Лира придёт. )


Жуковский сказал:
Переводчик в прозе - раб,
В поэзии - нет.

----------

Vladiimir (17.02.2013), Нико (17.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

Нет ни дня у разлуки, - ведь все утекло.
Нет ни дня у печали, - ведь все отлегло.
Нет ни дня у безумства, - ведь глупости нет.
Нет печальной развязки - всем нам повезло...

----------

Pema Sonam (17.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Нет ни дня у разлуки, - ведь все утекло.
> Нет ни дня у печали, - ведь все отлегло.
> Нет ни дня у безумства, - ведь глупости нет.
> Нет печальной развязки - всем нам повезло...


Разлука, печаль и безумство
А также -- глупость, 
Остаются, сколько лет ни проведи в затворе. 
Печальная развязка.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Разлука, печаль и безумство
> А также -- глупость, 
> Остаются, сколько лет ни проведи в затворе. 
> Печальная развязка.


Затворы - фигня. Выдумали нувориши. 
Тупо сидеть - только яйца высиживать.
Будда вкладывал понимание в животы.
Тогда, как ни сиди, а все уже с тобой  :Smilie: .

----------


## Татьяна Котова

Что такое ЗИС?

----------


## Нико

Это не хайку. Просто стихи. 


Есть задачи,
Которые сводят с ума.
Как найти-- отыскать
Их разгадку?
Я из крайности в крайность
Бросаюсь, но тьма
На челе ставит
Новую складку.
Я ночами не сплю,
Я себя не люблю, 
У меня в голове перекосы.
Я ищу все пути
И чтоб только найти
Мне ответы на эти вопросы. 
Но когда брызнет свет
Золотого огня,
И я снова приду в равновесье,
То счастливее нет
Человека, чем я
На Земле
И во всём Поднебесье. 

Владимир Малыгин. (1939-2006). Светлой памяти папы.

----------

Pema Sonam (05.03.2013), Won Soeng (05.03.2013), Алик (05.03.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

А я и не знал:
Будет нельзя заменить
Совсем никого

----------

Ашвария (05.03.2013), Нико (05.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

Одинокий подсолнух
У обочины вырос дороги.
Обдают его газом
И пылью потоки машин.
Он устал об обиды, но к Солнцу
Повёрнутый строго, 
Как египетский жрец, 
Украшает дорогу один.

----------

Pema Sonam (05.03.2013), Алик (05.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

Целую ночь во сне
Кому-то стихи дарил. 

А утром забыл их все,
Но только её не забыл.

----------

Vladiimir (05.03.2013), Эделизи (23.03.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> А я и не знал:
> Будет нельзя заменить
> Совсем никого


. . .
На ту же тему, но с обратной стороны:
* * *
Рат чалэ джана.
Тум бал, СафэдСимхаДжи:
ВасантаРиту?..
. . .
(а теперь то же из хинду на русский):
* * *
Ночь улетает.
О Белый Лев, говори:
Правда весна, да?..

----------


## Нико

У каждого своя судьба, своя дорога.
Но как ни посуди, а мы живём на свете.
Не надо говорить, что всё от Бога.
Ведь есть ещё любовь
И наши дети.

----------

Алик (15.03.2013)

----------


## Кузьмич

Здесь и сейчас
 через хайку
  я оказался.

----------

Нико (06.03.2013), Эделизи (23.03.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Здесь и сейчас
>  через хайку
>   я оказался.


* * *
Сурья ТэджКаро
ВишнуПрийя болийе
НамоНамасТэ
* * *
Солнце сияет
Красота весны речёт
Почитание
* * *

----------


## Won Soeng

Подарки купил
О весне размечтался
И подскользулся

----------

Нико (06.03.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Подарки купил
> О весне размечтался
> И подскользулся


* * *
Нет украшений
Весна медитирует
Дхарма дороже

----------


## Nickolaus

Дождь за окном
Вроде весна
Снег, да и ладно

----------

Нико (15.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

Восьмое марта
Вроде пришло и прошло. 
Где подарки?
Мне нужен всего один...

----------

Vladiimir (15.03.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Восьмое марта
> Вроде пришло и прошло. 
> Где подарки?
> Мне нужен всего один...


* * *
Лучший подарок -
Умиротворение
Без украшений.

----------

Эделизи (23.03.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Здесь и сейчас
>  через хайку
>   я оказался.


а я где-то там и потом...
хайку забыл

----------


## Ашвария

> а я где-то там и потом...
> хайку забыл


* * *
Забыт календарь
Погруженный в нирвану
Весна ещё спит.

----------


## Андрей Урбанович

> * * *
> Забыт календарь
> Погруженный в нирвану
> Весна ещё спит.


Видит сны, в провода
Вплетенные

----------


## Ашвария

> Видит сны, в провода
> Вплетенные


Замыканием ветра.

----------


## Андрей Урбанович

> Замыканием ветра.


И слышны переклички
Крыльев ангелов, городов,
И птиц

----------


## Won Soeng

Звездная ночь
А что чувствует космос
Глядя на меня?

----------

Aion (18.03.2013), Pema Sonam (18.03.2013), Нико (18.03.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

"Ишь, чего возомнил! --
чувствует космос. --
И не таких видали..."

----------

Марина В (18.03.2013), Нико (18.03.2013), Паня (02.04.2013)

----------


## Pema Sonam

Ночь,звёзды,космос.
Недолго длилось счастье..
Пришёл Юй Кан :Wink:

----------

Нико (18.03.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

Космос как майя
В мире не существует
Есть лишь блаженство
* * *
Под пустотою
Парит опрометчиво
Мнение мозга

----------

Эделизи (23.03.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ночь,звёзды,космос.
> Недолго длилось счастье..
> Пришёл Юй Кан


И средь того же белого дня 
вернул самолюбовные взоры
от грёз -- на землю... %)

----------

Марина В (18.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

Когда смотрю я в космос
И он в меня смотрит с немым вопросом:
"Кто здесь?"

----------


## Юй Кан

Те, кому в полдень земной
ясно видится звёздная ночь, --
космонафты! : )

----------

Aion (18.03.2013), Ашвария (18.03.2013), Нико (18.03.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Когда смотрю я в космос
> И он в меня смотрит с немым вопросом:
> "Кто здесь?"


* * *
Это взгляд в сердце
Будто в свою ипостась
Или в картину

----------

Нико (18.03.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Те, кому в полдень земной
> ясно видится звёздная ночь, --
> космонафты! : )


* * *
Или же йоги:
Им днём светят все звёзды,
А ночью - Солнце.

----------

Нико (18.03.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

Да будет и йогинам, и космонафтам
одним источником света
неомрачённый собственный ум! : )

----------

Ашвария (18.03.2013), Марина В (18.03.2013), Нико (18.03.2013)

----------


## Akaguma

Люминесцентный openspace,
Тяжелые тучи в квадрате окна.
Понедельник.

----------


## Марина В

Космос:

"Скромность, а также
Внимательность, Покой -- где?
А Умеренность?" : )

----------

Нико (18.03.2013), Юй Кан (18.03.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Люминесцентный openspace,
> Тяжелые тучи в квадрате окна.
> Понедельник.


Сансара, куда ни глянь,
это всегда понедельник!
Даже когда воскресенье... %)

----------

Марина В (18.03.2013), Нико (18.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

Опять нечем платить
За квартиру и свет....
...пойду помолюсь.

----------

Ашвария (18.03.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Те, кому в полдень земной
> ясно видится звёздная ночь, --
> космонафты! : )


Тем, кто и ночью
Не видит, политеизм
Помог бы прозреть..

----------


## Ашвария

> Опять нечем платить
> За квартиру и свет....
> ...пойду помолюсь.


* * *
Играют с огнём
Переводчики нервов
Преданных Будде.
* * *
Не конец света
Когда свет вырубают,
В этом их карма.
* * *
Строго Дакини
Тряхнёт львиной гривою
В сторону жадных

----------


## AndyZ

> Звездная ночь
> А что чувствует космос
> Глядя на меня?


Звездная пыль
Спросила
Что здесь не я?

----------

Юй Кан (18.03.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

Сердце трепещет
Да ты только послушай:
С твоим бьется в такт!

----------

Нико (19.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Сердце трепещет
> Да ты только послушай:
> С твоим бьется в такт!


Навеяло. Раз уж про любовь, разбавлю классикой 1918 года (сорри, что не хайку, можно?)


Здесь прошелся загадки таинственный ноготь.
— Поздно, высплюсь, чем свет перечту и пойму.
А пока не разбудят, любимую трогать
Так, как мне, не дано никому.

Как я трогал тебя! Даже губ моих медью
Трогал так, как трагедией трогают зал,
Поцелуй был, как лето. Он медлил и медлил,
Лишь потом разражалась гроза.

Пил, как птицы. Тянул до потери сознанья.
Звезды долго горлом текут в пищевод,
Соловьи же заводят глаза с содроганьем,
Осушая по капле ночной небосвод.

----------

Ашвария (19.03.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Сердце трепещет
> Да ты только послушай:
> С твоим бьется в такт!


* * *
В сердце Тушиты
Медитируют вместе
Йогин и садхак  :Smilie:

----------


## Андрей Урбанович

> * * *
> В сердце Тушиты
> Медитируют вместе
> Йогин и садхак


В электрическом свете.
За окном - машины и снег.

----------


## Ашвария

> В электрическом свете.
> За окном - машины и снег.


. . .
Светят глазами
Электричеством сердца
Сквозь тьму мороза.
. . .
Генераторы
Сознания пустоты
Синхронно искрят
 :Smilie:

----------

Эделизи (23.03.2013)

----------


## Андрей Урбанович

> . . .
> Светят глазами
> Электричеством сердца
> Сквозь тьму мороза.
> . . .
> Генераторы
> Сознания пустоты
> Синхронно искрят


Забываем в поисках фазы
О ТБ, перчатках и прошлом

----------


## Ашвария

> Забываем в поисках фазы
> О ТБ, перчатках и прошлом


Одиночество
Покрывает мир снегом
Отрешения

----------

Dojos (20.05.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Одиночество
> Покрывает мир снегом
> Отрешения


Одиночество -- основа отречения.
Так Будда сказал.
Пойду-ка я лучше в таверню.

----------


## Эделизи

> . . .
> . . .
> Генераторы
> Сознания пустоты
> Синхронно искрят


Это не хайку, это прям целая футуристическая опера!

----------

Ашвария (23.03.2013)

----------


## Aion

Весенняя ночь.
Дерево Кагью. Тихо
Молюсь перед ним.

----------

Ашвария (23.03.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Это не хайку, это прям целая футуристическая опера!


* * *
Нет хайку. Нет слов.
Будущее в нирване.
Опер тоже нет  :Smilie: 
* * *
Космос поёт свет
По нотам высших планет
Дня и ночи нет  :Smilie:

----------

Эделизи (23.03.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Весенняя ночь.
> Дерево Кагью. Тихо
> Молюсь перед ним.


* * *
Дерево слышит
Умиротворение
Медитации
* * *
Семя есть в сердце,
Взращённое мужеством,
Станет деревом

----------


## Шавырин

Смотрел на падающий снег.
Снежинок одинаковых нет.
К*ом*у молиться ?

----------

Паня (02.04.2013), Эделизи (01.04.2013)

----------


## Нико

Если к*ому*-то молишься,
Снежинки везде -- одинаковые. 
Жаль, на Ганге их не бывает.

----------

Ашвария (23.03.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Если к*ому*-то молишься,
> Снежинки везде -- одинаковые. 
> Жаль, на Ганге их не бывает.


* * *
Ганга вникает
В односущность снежинок
До стратосферы
* * *
Радость молитвы
В *искусстве быть счастливым*
От Далай Ламы

----------

Евстигней (01.04.2013), Нико (23.03.2013), Эделизи (01.04.2013)

----------


## Chikara

Все хотят переплюнуть друг друга в хайку
Один я неумеха)

----------

Neroli (01.04.2013), Yoshka (01.04.2013), Алик (01.04.2013), Паня (02.04.2013), Ритл (01.04.2013)

----------


## Алик

О, этот божественный плевок!
Дождь падает с неба,
Снег тает

----------

Ашвария (02.04.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> О, этот божественный плевок!
> Дождь падает с неба,
> Снег тает


* * *
Брат пишет доклад,
Раскалив сердце в искры -
Разбудил весну  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (02.04.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Все хотят переплюнуть друг друга в хайку
> Один я неумеха)


* * *
Самокритика -
Рычаг духотворчества,
Оплот успеха  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

Друг рассердился
Помочь ему не могу
В который уж раз

----------


## Ашвария

> Друг рассердился
> Помочь ему не могу
> В который уж раз


* * *
Сострадание
Не вмешиваясь в Карму
Являет мудрость...

----------

Алик (06.04.2013)

----------


## Ритл

Во время бессоницы из памяти приходит это:

    И встать я не встаю,
    И спать не сплю.
    И так проходит ночь,
    И утро настает.
 Чье это? Я не помню.

----------


## Won Soeng

Слова ли любви
Угрозы или молчание
Все это эхо

----------

Ашвария (06.04.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Слова ли любви
> Угрозы или молчание
> Все это эхо


* * *
Поношение
Или почитание -
Тлену утеха

----------

Алик (06.04.2013), Паня (06.04.2013)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Смотрел на падающий снег.
> Снежинок одинаковых нет.
> К*ом*у молиться ?


Забыла как выглядит снег--
Солнце,море,цветы,босиком по песку... :Smilie: 
И снова Москва и зима. :Frown:

----------

Алик (06.04.2013), Федор Ф (22.06.2013)

----------


## Алик

Смотрю в окно.
Ум колышет деревья.
Весны все нет...

----------

Ашвария (06.04.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Смотрю в окно.
> Ум колышет деревья.
> Весны все нет...


* * *
Весну разбудит
В день рождения Будды
Преданность сердца

----------

Dojos (20.05.2013), Алик (07.04.2013), Ритл (06.04.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

До утра шел снег
Но твои слова в трубке
Словно подснежник

----------

Алик (07.04.2013), Нико (06.04.2013), Энн Тэ (22.05.2013), Юй Кан (06.04.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

Лев из экрана
В серебристой ткани
Речёт о Нирване.
* * *
Солнце заходит
В туман непогоды, где
Мысль засыпает
* * *
Пустота молчит,
Сознание приемлет,
Сердце ликует.

----------

Эделизи (20.05.2013)

----------


## Нико

> До утра шел снег
> Но твои слова в трубке
> Словно подснежник


Забыть твой голос хочу.
И лицо твоё --тоже...
Но весна -- враг моих желаний.

----------

Алик (07.04.2013), Эделизи (20.05.2013)

----------


## Dojos

Цветы кимоно
В деревянном храме
Улыбки Будды

----------

Ашвария (19.05.2013)

----------


## Chikara

> Забыть твой голос хочу.
> И лицо твоё --тоже...
> Но весна -- враг моих желаний.


Пришла весна.
А за ней придет лето...
Старею.  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (19.05.2013), Нико (10.06.2013), Федор Ф (22.06.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

И просто о погоде.

Стоит весна ядрёней лета...
Спасибо всем, кто есть, за это! : )

----------


## Ашвария

Дождь идёт всю ночь
Унося спокойствием
Печаль и радость.
*
Тучи прячут свет
Звёздно-лунного моря
От лжесвидетельств.
*
Пустынный Лев бдит
Наполняя оазис
Красотой мысли.

----------

Ритл (24.05.2013)

----------


## Абжук

Ничего... 
Говорение из Ничего, исчезающее в Ничего... 
Вообще Ничего.

----------


## Абжук

передумал  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Энн Тэ

бабочка через
березу летит, летит...
пух! в облако лбом.

----------


## Won Soeng

Соседи кричат
И лишь канава молчит
Чьей она будет

----------

Энн Тэ (20.06.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

Воздух прозрачен
Как тело Белого Льва
Без питания.
* * *
Медитация
Утончает фигуру
Заменяя пищу.
* * *
Улыбка Солнца
Вне времени и места
Питает сущность.
* * *

----------


## Энн Тэ

ва-Ва-ва, Ва, ва.
ва-вА-ВА, мяу, ВА! ну
сейчас, сейчас... на.

----------

Алик (20.06.2013), Федор Ф (22.06.2013), Юй Кан (20.06.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

Твои отказы
Зазвучали иначе
В твоем сладком "да".

----------


## Нико

> Твои отказы
> Зазвучали иначе
> В твоем сладком "да".


Когда женщина говорит: "нет".
Это означает "да".
Проницательность....

----------

Алик (20.06.2013)

----------


## Алик

И лучшие из них
Не без греха.
О, женщины ...

----------


## Ашвария

> И лучшие из них
> Не без греха.
> О, женщины ...


* * *
Летний зной. Да плюс
Дважды тридцать шесть и шесть
= Мозги закипят  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (20.06.2013)

----------


## Нико

> * * *
> Летний зной. Да плюс
> Дважды тридцать шесть и шесть
> = Мозги закипят


Мозги закипают
Вне зависимости от погоды.
О, мужчины!

----------

Алик (22.06.2013), Ашвария (21.06.2013), Федор Ф (22.06.2013)

----------


## Энн Тэ

скрррип-скрррип качели.
ночь-полночь, у муравья ж
ни в одном глазу.

----------

Федор Ф (22.06.2013), Эделизи (21.06.2013)

----------


## Аурум

Трын-дын! За стенкой
Соседи орут и музыку громко врубили.
Бухают наверно.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Трын-дын! За стенкой
> Соседи орут и музыку громко врубили.
> Бухают наверно.


Сколько не выпей вина, 
Рододендроны цветут пред глазами. 
И тебя не забыть.

----------


## Аурум

> Сколько не выпей вина, 
> Рододендроны цветут пред глазами. 
> И тебя не забыть.


Гертруда, не пей вина!
В ютубе на следующий день выложат.
Стыдно потом...

----------

Иляна (21.06.2013), Ритл (20.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2013), Эделизи (21.06.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Гертруда, не пей вина!
> В ютубе на следующий день выложат.
> Стыдно потом...


Главное -- чтобы ночные лилии
Завтра с утра не увяли.
Как и твой лик.

----------

Ритл (20.06.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

Понимаешь, это странно, очень странно,
Но такой уж я законченный чудак,
Я гоняюсь за нирваной, за нирваной, 
И с собою мне не справиться никак.


(переделка Кукина "Я гоняюсь да туманом")

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

Варил игуану с шипами на боку,
Курил марихуану у цирка Малибу,
Стал зелен, болен, зол!!!
Отправился нирвану, совсем туда ушел!

(передалка песни Шербакова)

----------


## Ашвария

> скрррип-скрррип качели.
> ночь-полночь, у муравья ж
> ни в одном глазу.


* * *
Муравей-то спит,
Это качели мозгов
Германна скрипят.

----------

Алик (21.06.2013), Денис Евгеньев (22.06.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

> * * *
> Муравей-то спит,
> Это качели мозгов
> Германна скрипят.


Германн и Леся Ди
Как шмель и цветок
Верю, соединятся

----------


## Ашвария

> Германн и Леся Ди
> Как шмель и цветок
> Верю, соединятся


К хищному цветку
Шмель летит в самую пасть,
Чтобы сожраться  :Smilie:

----------

Энн Тэ (21.06.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

Причиняет боль
родным и близким моим
уединенность

----------

AndyZ (21.06.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

> К хищному цветку
> Шмель летит в самую пасть,
> Чтобы сожраться


О, прекрасная смерть

----------


## Ашвария

> О, прекрасная смерть


?  :Wink: 
Смерть в хотении -
Добровольный уход в ад
вожделения.

----------


## Аурум

Во дворе у нас
шиповник зацвёл.
Запахи лета...

----------

Ритл (21.06.2013)

----------


## Эделизи

> ? 
> Смерть в хотении -
> Добровольный уход в ад
> вожделения.


Ад как Я
Ад как Я
Ад как Я

----------


## Нико

> Во дворе у нас
> шиповник зацвёл.
> Запахи лета...


А у нас в квартире газ. А у вас?
А у нас водопровод.
Вот!

----------


## Аурум

> А у нас в квартире газ. А у вас?
> А у нас водопровод.
> Вот!


Михалкова стихи
Цитируют тут,
Автора не упомянув  :Cool:

----------


## Алик

Кто  слышал любовную песню дятла?
Стук головой по дереву!
А его невесте нравится...

----------

Aion (23.06.2013), Ашвария (21.06.2013), Дмитрий Рыбаков (21.06.2013), Федор Ф (22.06.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Кто  слышал любовную песню дятла?
> Стук головой по дереву!
> А его невесте нравится...


* * *
Это практика
Избавления от клеш
Выбиванием.

----------

Aion (23.06.2013), Алик (21.06.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> * * *
> Это практика
> Избавления от клеш
> Выбиванием.


Если бы способ
этот работал,
Архатами дятлы были бы.

----------

Алик (21.06.2013), Ашвария (21.06.2013), Нико (21.06.2013), Федор Ф (22.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2013)

----------


## Энн Тэ

мир вечерний тих.
гул электростанции
внутри головы. 
 :Frown:

----------


## Аурум

> мир вечерний тих.
> гул электростанции
> внутри головы.


Улицы гул отвлекает
От тишины в голове.
Жаркий, однако, вечер!

----------


## Ашвария

> мир вечерний тих.
> гул электростанции
> внутри головы.


* * *
Нейронная сеть
Клешам знаки подаёт:
- Не влезай, убьёт!

----------


## Бхусуку

Сижу на форуме.
Сильный ветер за окном.
Уф... показалось.

----------


## Энн Тэ

> Сижу на форуме.
> Сильный ветер за окном.
> Уф... показалось.


родился, вырос
учился, женился и т.п.
уф... показалось.

----------

Алик (22.06.2013), Бхусуку (22.06.2013), Дмитрий Рыбаков (22.06.2013), Федор Ф (22.06.2013)

----------


## Бхусуку

Сижу на форуме.
Сильный ветер. За окном ...
Нет, не показалось.

----------


## Энн Тэ

> Сижу на форуме.
> Сильный ветер. За окном ...
> Нет, не показалось.


да закройте окно наконец!

----------

Федор Ф (22.06.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

сижу на форуме,
мечтаю о просветлении здесь и сейчас,
ой опять молоко убежало

----------

Алик (22.06.2013)

----------


## Энн Тэ

уф... показалось
эх... показалось
уф... показалось
эх... показалось
уф... показалось
эх.... показалось

[всё, я больше не буду  :Smilie: ]

----------

Федор Ф (22.06.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

:Wink:  Небо жмурится
Солнце в белом облаке.
С самым длинным днём!  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (22.06.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Трын-дын! За стенкой
> Соседи орут и музыку громко врубили.
> Бухают наверно.


* * *
Лечебная клизма
От клеши в мозгах про вред
алкоголизма:

http://m.youtube.com/watch?hl=uk&gl=...ldescription=1

----------

Ритл (22.06.2013)

----------


## Аурум

На форуме тишина.
По телку всякая чушь.
Что же скачать, посмотреть?

----------


## Алик

Ум полон коварства,
Хочет остаться хозяином.
Столько уловок...

----------


## Ашвария

* * *
Плавится металл:
От солнечного взгляда -
Золотистый свет.
* * *
Брат уже устал
От одинокой жизни,
И совета нет.
* * *
Аромат сандал
Усиливает огонь,
Бдит Симхан Сафэд.

----------


## Aion

> Если бы способ
> этот работал,
> Архатами дятлы были бы.


Способ рабочий,
Есть джатака о дятле.
Будда не в эго...

----------


## Юань Дин

Басё сказал лучше:

Луна или утренний снег...
Любуясь прекрасным, я жил, как хотел.
Вот так и кончаю год.

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

тишина в голове 
и всемирный покой,
капа далеко отлетела

----------


## Ашвария

> тишина в голове 
> и всемирный покой,
> капа далеко отлетела


* * *
Клиника Павлова
Здесь и сейчас
Лечит заблуждения

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> * * *
> Клиника Павлова
> Здесь и сейчас
> Лечит заблуждения


заблуждения ведут в клинику дураков,
мне ж мама говорила, что я умный,
а все равно в клинику попал -- врачем стал.

----------


## Ашвария

Луна освещает
Обнажённые нервы
Бессонной ночи
* * *
Сафэд Симха джи
Невозмутимо ушёл
В медитацию
* * *
Ни днём ни ночью
Нет покоя в сансаре
Без Мадхъямаки
* * *

----------

Алик (26.06.2013)

----------


## Shunja

Я и медведи
Встретились  утром
Человек - звучит вкусно

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (25.06.2013)

----------


## Chikara

Заглянул на буддийский форум
Взор осветил мрак
Стучу по клавишам :Smilie:

----------

Алик (26.06.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

Трижды три - девять
Знаешь, что значит девять?
Даже дети знают

----------


## Chikara

> Трижды три - девять
> Знаешь, что значит девять?
> Даже дети знают


Трижды три - девять
Даже дети знают
К чему это хайку?

----------


## Won Soeng

Длиннющий хобот
Да еще и огромный хвост
Нигде не спрятать

----------


## Chikara

В руках меч
Взмах
Какой красивый закат!

----------


## Shunja

В руках молоток
Взмахнул отдуши и
Больно. Ну не поэт я.

----------


## Won Soeng

В каких только снах
Не побывали радость и боль
И что же теперь?

----------


## Chikara

> В каких только снах
> Не побывали радость и боль
> И что же теперь?


Радость и боль выражаю
Сердце стучит.

----------


## Ашвария

> Я и медведи
> Встретились  утром
> Человек - звучит вкусно


* * *
Форум и Германн
Встретились утром...
Солнце сбежал за тучи.

----------

Shunja (25.06.2013)

----------


## Алик

Дочь получила красный диплом.
Две вороны ходят по крыше.
Жизнь прекрасна!

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (25.06.2013)

----------


## Аурум

(навеяно детскими стишками)

Лёгкий ветерок!
В краю родном хорошо!
Запахи родины...

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Ритл (25.06.2013)

----------


## Аурум

Сорванец малый
Катану нашел на поле.
Тихо теперь в деревне...

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (25.06.2013)

----------


## Chikara

У кого-то ветерок, у кого-то красный диплом
Все должно быть красиво в хайку
Ночь скрыло солнце.

----------

Алик (26.06.2013)

----------


## Shunja

> Сорванец малый
> Катану нашел на поле.
> Тихо теперь в деревне...


Кэп негодуэ. плагиатъ детектед.

----------


## Нико

Мне сказали про вечность.
"Вещность" -- послышалось мне...
...И накрасила губы.

----------


## Аурум

> Кэп негодуэ. плагиатъ детектед.


Так я постом выше писал чем навеяно.
И это не плагиат, а аллюзия.

----------


## Shunja

> Так я постом выше писал чем навеяно.
> И это не плагиат, а аллюзия.


Ой. Пардон, однако. Каюсь. :Embarrassment:

----------


## Аурум

> Ой. Пардон, однако. Каюсь.


Оригиналы напомнить?

----------


## Aion

> Сорванец малый
> Катану нашел на поле.
> Тихо теперь в деревне...


Катана была
Не простая, похоже...
В город теперь путь?  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (26.06.2013)

----------


## Shunja

> Оригиналы напомнить?


Помню. Помню.

----------


## Нико

"Хайку нынче уже не те"...
Так мудрецы говорят.
А мы всё пишем, всё пишем...

----------

Алик (26.06.2013), Аурум (25.06.2013)

----------


## Аурум

"Не пиши если можешь!" -
Говорил один мудрый.
Сам, однако, писал...

----------

Нико (25.06.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

Девушка без парня живет зря, 
парень без девушки живет зря. 
Встретятся - тоже живут зря -- сансара бессмысленна. 
(С)Миларепа

----------

Алик (26.06.2013), Бхусуку (25.06.2013), Эделизи (12.07.2013)

----------


## Бхусуку

Читаю воззвание
Германна о супруге.
Тупо ржу.

----------


## Амритавиграха

холодна луна
но дрожит ее тело
в кругах на воде

----------

Aion (12.07.2013), Ритл (12.07.2013), Федор Ф (12.07.2013), Энн Тэ (12.07.2013), Юй Кан (12.07.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

Эх, тут бы ещё, как на меня, "холодна" и "луна" поменять местами... : )

----------

Ритл (12.07.2013), Энн Тэ (12.07.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

мнится под луной
будто дрожит всплывший труп
ах обманщик дождь

----------

Vladiimir (12.07.2013), Амритавиграха (12.07.2013), Ашвария (12.07.2013), Ритл (12.07.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> мнится под луной
> будто дрожит всплывший труп
> ах обманщик дождь


. . .
Солнце сушило
Слёзы ночного дождя
Ветер ржал весь день

----------

Амритавиграха (12.07.2013), Ритл (12.07.2013)

----------


## Aion

> холодна луна
> но дрожит ее тело
> в кругах на воде


солнце танцует
в квадратах сознания
мандалу смысла

----------

Ашвария (12.07.2013), Ритл (12.07.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> солнце танцует
> в квадратах сознания
> мандалу смысла


Птица ликует
В чистой зелени кроны
Поёт мантру дня

----------

Aion (12.07.2013), Ритл (12.07.2013)

----------


## Амритавиграха

> Птица ликует
> В чистой зелени кроны
> Поёт мантру дня


перышко цапли
нашли улитки фудзи
angry birds reload

----------

Ашвария (12.07.2013)

----------


## Амритавиграха

> солнце танцует
> в квадратах сознания
> мандалу смысла


вторглось солнце тож
без вида на жительство
тихий плеск воды

----------


## Амритавиграха

> мнится под луной
> будто дрожит всплывший труп
> ах обманщик дождь


без тысячи слов
одна ночь шахрезады
снится под луной

----------

Vladiimir (12.07.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> перышко цапли
> нашли улитки фудзи
> angry birds reload


Бельгийский кобель
Спугнул кошачий саммит
Happy birds enjoys

----------


## Aion

> вторглось солнце тож
> без вида на жительство
> тихий плеск воды


водица не лёд
раз луна там кружится
но санта в пути

----------


## Амритавиграха

как Татхагата
санта снова в пути, вон
из дома грабли

----------


## Ашвария

> как Татхагата
> санта снова в пути, вон
> из дома грабли


Санта от жары
Перепутал подарки
Принёс мне Ламрим.

----------

Aion (13.07.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Санта от жары
> Перепутал подарки
> Принёс мне Ламрим.


Дело не в Санте.
Это пусторастущий
Кармический плод...
 :Smilie:

----------

Ашвария (13.07.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Дело не в Санте.
> Это пусторастущий
> Кармический плод...


 :Smilie:  Это прорасли
Таблетки от жадности
Из мешка Санты  :Wink:

----------

Aion (13.07.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

Дочка ушла...
Никого нет вокруг.
Приближается ночь

----------

Ритл (13.07.2013), Степан Т (15.07.2013), Эделизи (13.07.2013)

----------


## Chikara

> Дочка ушла...
> Никого нет вокруг.
> Скоро наступит ночь


Дочка ушла...
Скоро наступит ночь.
Никого вокруг.

----------


## Амритавиграха

> Дочка ушла...
> Скоро наступит ночь.
> Никого вокруг.


встречи с дочерью
всегда на одну больше
чем расставаний

----------

Pema Sonam (16.07.2013)

----------


## Амритавиграха

премудрый пескарь
резвой рыбке у пункта
приема Тары:

"солнце, луна,  да
небо в алмазах взболтать
с лужицей вместе"
 :Wink:

----------

Эделизи (13.07.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

Солнце играет
На нервах капель росы
Утренний романс

----------

Степан Т (15.07.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

Стою растерянно
В чаще своих заблуждений
Как же я мог заблудиться?..

----------

Амритавиграха (15.07.2013), Нико (15.07.2013), Ритл (15.07.2013), Юй Кан (15.07.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

Неколебим, стою
в чаще своих заблуждений,
вопрошая: "Ну, и чего стал-то?" : )

(См. подпись. : )

----------

Нико (15.07.2013), Федор Ф (15.07.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Стою растерянно
> В чаще своих заблуждений
> Как же я мог заблудиться?..


Удачлив тот, кто
Бережно сохранив жизнь,
Утратил самость.

----------


## Федор Ф

> "Ну, и чего стал-то?" : )


От удивленья.
Уверен ведь был в пути,
Ан нет - заблудился.

----------


## Кунсанг

Будучи в сети своих иллюзий,
Не понимаю этого обмана,
Как это грустно.

----------

Федор Ф (15.07.2013)

----------


## Aion

> Удачлив тот, кто
> Бережно сохранив жизнь,
> Утратил самость.


Переродится
Мудрым тараканом он
Иль пчёлкой доброй...
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Ашвария (15.07.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Будучи в сети своих иллюзий,
> Не понимаю этого обмана,
> Как это грустно.


Когда понимаешь,
Что все лишь обман,
Тоже становится грустно.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Удачлив тот, кто
> Бережно сохранив жизнь,
> Утратил самость.


Жизнь ведь и есть заблужденье
Тот, кто утратил самость - 
Утратил рожденье и смерть

----------

Аурум (15.07.2013), Ашвария (15.07.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Переродится
> Мудрым тараканом он
> Иль пчёлкой доброй...


Лучше таракан
восторженный, чем
пчела-самоубийца.

----------

Aion (15.07.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Когда понимаешь,
> Что все лишь обман,
> Тоже становится грустно.


Все ведь не может быть обманом,
Что-то есть правдивое немного,
Ищем это самое.

----------

Федор Ф (15.07.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Жизнь ведь и есть заблужденье
> Тот, кто утратил самость - 
> Утратил рожденье и смерть


 :Wink:  Татхагата жив -
И не заблуждаеца,
И не эгоист.  :Smilie:

----------


## Федор Ф

> Татхагата жив -
> И не заблуждаеца,
> И не эгоист.


Хайку не может 
Всю мудрость вместить
Мудрость вместит лишь молчанье

----------

Ашвария (15.07.2013), Энн Тэ (15.07.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Хайку не может 
> Всю мудрость вместить
> Мудрость вместит лишь молчанье


Хайку сияет,
Солнце улыбается,
Шуньята молчит :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

Хайку не может -
Катана в помощь. Вот и 
Поговорили...

----------


## Амритавиграха

перышком цапли
складно скрипят улитки
басЁ то да сЁ

----------

Денис Евгеньев (15.07.2013)

----------


## Амритавиграха

> мнится под луной
> будто дрожит всплывший труп
> ах обманщик дождь


еще  :Wink: 

барабанит дождь
never let me down again
привычке всплывать

----------


## Нико

Неспешная беседа за саке...
Или лучше бы за жасминовым чаем?
Видно, гейша не та попалась....

----------

Амритавиграха (15.07.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> перышком цапли
> складно скрипят улитки
> басЁ то да сЁ


Им поёт сэнсэй
*I believe in yesterday*
Тайно от цаплей  :Smilie:

----------


## Амритавиграха

гейша не сушит
кимоно на веревках
шелка на ветру

----------


## Юй Кан

> От удивленья.
> Уверен ведь был в пути,
> Ан нет - заблудился.


И что теперь:
ждать, стоя на месте,
пинка судьбы или призыва в бардо? : )

----------

Федор Ф (15.07.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

Солнце сияет
Стоило выйти в кафе
Гром, молния, дождь

----------

Федор Ф (15.07.2013), Энн Тэ (15.07.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> И что теперь:
> ждать, стоя на месте,
> пинка судьбы или призыва в бардо? : )


Поэзия - лишь состоянье
Миг - и оно исчезло.
Шагаем дальше.

----------

Алик (15.07.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> И что теперь:
> ждать, стоя на месте,
> пинка судьбы или призыва в бардо? : )


Юра пришел...
Свидание разума с сердцем...
Возможен союз?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Поэзия - лишь состоянье
> Миг - и оно исчезло.
> Шагаем дальше.


Поззия -- лишь сублимация...
И верно: коль сублимировал --
чего тормозить? : )

----------

Федор Ф (15.07.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> И что теперь:
> ждать, стоя на месте,
> пинка судьбы или призыва в бардо? : )


Пинок судьбы 
Тебя настигнет всюду.
Как и призыв

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юра пришел...
> Свидание разума с сердцем...
> Возможен союз?


Чего ты хотел бы
от такого союза, коль не побужденья 
к движению дальше?

----------

Федор Ф (15.07.2013)

----------


## Амритавиграха

навеяно виденным с утра :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

ворона с ветки
неуклюже свалилась
брызги воробьев

----------

Vladiimir (16.07.2013), Денис Евгеньев (15.07.2013), Федор Ф (15.07.2013), Энн Тэ (15.07.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Пинок судьбы 
> Тебя настигнет всюду.
> Как и призыв


Так лучше пусть я буду в движении,
сквозь заблуждений дебри,
чем на приколе под их сенью! %)

----------

Федор Ф (15.07.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Так лучше пусть я буду в движении,
> сквозь заблуждений дебри,
> чем на приколе под их сенью! %)


Я думаю, что двигаюсь вперед,
Но возможно, стою на месте,
Такая иллюзия есть.

----------


## Аурум

Долго думал сидел,
Написать ли мне хайку...
Решил не писать!

----------


## Федор Ф

Старый кот
Преданно смотрит в глаза
Знает ли он, что стар?

----------

Vladiimir (16.07.2013), Амритавиграха (16.07.2013), Ашвария (15.07.2013), Ритл (15.07.2013), Энн Тэ (15.07.2013)

----------


## Chikara

Ночь...
Мерцают огни города.
Ясность.

----------

Vladiimir (16.07.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

Пёсик страдает.
Подруга согласна, но...
В двадцать раз легче.

----------


## Энн Тэ

молчат: кот, чай, дом.
а люди на форуме 
бранятся -- зачем?

----------

Aion (15.07.2013), Алик (15.07.2013), Степан Т (29.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (28.07.2013)

----------


## Энн Тэ

"вкусно, как в детстве" --
овсяное печенье.
кого тут угостить?

----------

Aion (15.07.2013), Алик (15.07.2013)

----------


## Алик

Можно ли ничего не имея
Что-то утратить?
Игры разума...

----------

Ашвария (15.07.2013), Степан Т (29.07.2013), Федор Ф (15.07.2013), Эделизи (29.07.2013)

----------


## Won Soeng

Вопрос на губах
Застыл и растаял в миг
Теперь все ясно

Как раньше тревожили
Острые слова обид

Пыль забвения
Молчаливый свидетель
Безразличия

----------

Алик (16.07.2013), Амритавиграха (16.07.2013), Ашвария (16.07.2013), Степан Т (29.07.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

Ночью пришёл дождь:
Постучал, разбудил - и
За окном лёг спать.
* * *

----------

Алик (16.07.2013), Людмила Р (10.12.2013), Степан Т (29.07.2013), Эделизи (29.07.2013), Энн Тэ (16.07.2013)

----------


## Энн Тэ

> Ночью пришёл дождь:
> Постучал, разбудил - и
> За окном лёг спать.
> * * *


Дождь -- бомж.

----------

Ашвария (16.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (28.07.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Дождь -- бомж.


Тайно в тишине
Дождь бомжует по стране
Он всегда извне.

----------


## Кунсанг

Дождь не бомж,
Он в тучке живет,
И оттудова выходит.

----------

Aion (16.07.2013), Pema Sonam (16.07.2013), Денис Евгеньев (16.07.2013), Энн Тэ (16.07.2013)

----------


## Амритавиграха

> Вопрос на губах
> Застыл и растаял в миг
> Теперь все ясно
> 
> Как раньше тревожили
> Острые слова обид
> 
> Пыль забвения
> Молчаливый свидетель
> Безразличия


летом шуршат ли
прошлогодние листья
воспоминаний  :Smilie:

----------

Won Soeng (17.07.2013), Алик (26.07.2013), Федор Ф (16.07.2013)

----------


## Амритавиграха

> Дождь не бомж,
> Он в тучке живет,
> И оттудова выходит.


тучей божились
капля дождя на щеке
с горькой слезинкой

----------

Won Soeng (17.07.2013), Федор Ф (16.07.2013)

----------


## Алик

Капля отражает целый мир.
Или мир проецируется из капли?
Только такому дураку, как я, есть до этого дело

----------

AndyZ (26.07.2013), Степан Т (29.07.2013), Федор Ф (19.07.2013), Эделизи (29.07.2013)

----------


## Pema Sonam

Суп поднесла.
Сказал: 'Спасибо за звёзды с неба'...
Макаронные звёздочки :Smilie:

----------

Aion (16.07.2013), Won Soeng (17.07.2013), Степан Т (29.07.2013), Эделизи (29.07.2013), Юй Кан (16.07.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

Даже у Будды
Было только пять
Преданных Бхикку
* * *
Тьма сгущается
Перед восходом Солнца
Так беспросветно
* * *
Тяжесть сансары
В однообразии снов
Жестокой майи
* * *
Трудна задача
Превозмочь страдания
И взлететь сердцем
* * *

----------


## Ади

Когда есть что сказать, -
Сказать еще нечего...

----------

AndyZ (26.07.2013), Алик (26.07.2013), Ритл (26.07.2013)

----------


## Нико

"Есть что сказать, но -- увы....
Слова разлетаются
В звёздочки макарон".

----------


## Ади

Встань, оглядись вокруг...
И то, что ты увидишь,
Разве не отражает Совершенство?!

----------


## Ади

Что побуждает выйти вперед и сказать...
Что останавливает и заставляет смолчать...
Вне причин и следствий абсолютного освобождения нет...

----------


## Алик

Совершенство - несовершенство, вопрос - ответ...
Кто спрашивает, кто отвечает?
Собирал грибы, теперь болит поясница. )

----------

Степан Т (29.07.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Встань, оглядись вокруг...
> И то, что ты увидишь,
> Разве не отражает Совершенство?!


. . .
Чистка зеркала восприятия...
А вдруг оно кривое??

----------

Ритл (29.07.2013)

----------


## Ади

Мысли, речи и различные деянья -
То Рожденье, Бытие, Смерть, Пустота...
Лишь четыре беглых состоянья,
Призрачности сонная мечта...
                        *      *      *

----------

Алик (30.07.2013), Ритл (30.07.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Мысли, речи и различные деянья -
> То Рожденье, Бытие, Смерть, Пустота...
> Лишь четыре беглых состоянья,
> Призрачности сонная мечта...
>                         *      *      *


Созерцанию
И познанию
Недоступна пустота

----------


## Алик

Потерял корзину с грибами.
Пока искал, набрал еще одну. 
Опять болит спина.

----------

Ашвария (31.07.2013), Степан Т (01.08.2013), Федор Ф (12.08.2013), Эделизи (07.08.2013), Энн Тэ (04.08.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Потерял корзину с грибами.
> Пока искал, набрал еще одну. 
> Опять болит спина.


. . .
Хороши грибы  :Wink: 
Собрать в потерянную
Корзину - в шунью  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (31.07.2013)

----------


## Амритавиграха

зачем ходоку
Татхагате осенний
марафон, скажи

----------


## Ашвария

> зачем ходоку
> Татхагате осенний
> марафон, скажи


. . .
Ещё не осень
Но каждый день короче;
Всё ближе к зиме  :Smilie:

----------

Ритл (02.08.2013)

----------


## Ади

Волны вздымаются и падают
Не меняя субстанции воды...
Моросящий дождь...

----------

Евстигней (09.08.2013), Степан Т (04.08.2013)

----------


## Кронус

Туман вокруг туман
Вокруг одни лишь силуэты
Что есть Реальность? Явь или наваждение? :Cool:

----------

Ашвария (07.08.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Туман вокруг туман
> Вокруг одни лишь силуэты
> Что есть Реальность? Явь или наваждение?


. . .
Взлететь в реальность
В пронзительную ясность -
И вернуться в явь...

----------

Алик (07.08.2013)

----------


## Амритавиграха

и НАВигатор
подарили улитке
ради прикола  :Big Grin:

----------

Ашвария (10.08.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> и НАВигатор
> подарили улитке
> ради прикола


. . .
Зашла на форум
к эзотерикам...
УУУЖС!!! Где навигатор?..

----------


## Амритавиграха

сходи-ка лучше
в Вишну, потом расскажешь
что, где и почем

----------


## Ашвария

> сходи-ка лучше
> в Вишну, потом расскажешь
> что, где и почем


Автор этого сайта
всё перепутал
хуже Германна

----------


## Ади

Когда все серьезно -
Взрыв смеха
указывает Путь...

----------


## Алик

> и НАВигатор
> подарили улитке
> ради прикола


Тихо, тихо ползи,
Улитка,  по склону Фудзи,
Верх, до самых высот.

Исса Кобаяси

----------

Степан Т (12.08.2013)

----------


## AndyZ

Слова и мысли - 
Лишь шрамы на
Теле реальности.

----------

Степан Т (12.08.2013), Федор Ф (12.08.2013)

----------


## Энн Тэ

> Тихо, тихо ползи,
> Улитка


Куда б ни ползла, 
Не стать улитке бомжом.
Тяжела судьба.

----------

Алик (13.08.2013)

----------


## Ади

Бросил камень 
В зеркальную водную гладь
Поползли круги...

----------

Алик (13.08.2013), Энн Тэ (13.08.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Бросил камень 
> В зеркальную водную гладь
> Поползли круги...


. . .
Появилась мысль,
Произнёс слово -
Занавесил Истину.

----------

Алик (13.08.2013), Степан Т (13.08.2013)

----------


## Амритавиграха

> Тихо, тихо ползи,
> Улитка,  по склону Фудзи,
> Верх, до самых высот.
> 
> Исса Кобаяси


мастер улитке
ничего не покажет
не успел просто :Smilie:

----------

Алик (13.08.2013), Энн Тэ (13.08.2013)

----------


## Энн Тэ

Катись, колесо!
Кричит водитель катка
В ночных кошмарах.

----------

Алик (13.08.2013)

----------


## Chong_Kwan

Расспустился цветок
Девочка смотрит
Смущаясь
(ц) БТР

Блин! Вот как хайку писать надо!

----------

Won Soeng (20.08.2013), Степан Т (14.08.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Расспустился цветок
> Девочка смотрит
> Смущаясь
> (ц) БТР
> 
> Блин! Вот как хайку писать надо!


. . .
Распущенности цветка
Изумляется
Пошлая муха
. . .
Созерцая мух,
Девочка покраснела
Как пахнет цветок...

----------


## Ади

Один цветок 
распускает пять лепестков
И плоды (распущенности)
Созревают сами собой...

----------


## Энн Тэ

Безразмерное.

На старой крыше сарая
куролесят рыжие котята, двое.
А у меня экзистенциальный кризис
(безразмерный).

----------


## Нико

> Безразмерное.
> 
> На крыше сарая, хмурой, как туча,
> куролесят рыжие котята, двое.
> А у меня экзистенциальный кризис
> (безразмерный).


Сегодня кризис случился: через балкон
Две обезьяны пытались
Проникнуть в мой дом.

----------

Ашвария (17.08.2013), Влад К (22.11.2013), Сергей Ч (17.08.2013), Энн Тэ (17.08.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Безразмерное.
> 
> На крыше сарая, хмурой, как туча,
> куролесят рыжие котята, двое.
> А у меня экзистенциальный кризис
> (безразмерный).


. . .
Туча крышует сарай
Кошачий топот
Мешает уснуть

----------


## Ашвария

> Сегодня кризис случился: через балкон
> Две обезьяны пытались
> Проникнуть в мой дом.


 :Smilie:   :Smilie: 
Переводчики
Людского имущества
Всегда начеку

----------


## Юань Дин

А Басё все таки лучше! Потому что он жил этим. А мы только играем.

----------

Нико (17.08.2013)

----------


## Ади

Восходящее солнце
Блеснуло в перьях голубей
Завораживая взор...

----------

Энн Тэ (18.08.2013)

----------


## Ади

Одинокий отшельник
По росистой ступая тропе,
В сумрак ночи уходит
За собой увлекая луну...

----------

Ашвария (18.08.2013), Паня (19.08.2013)

----------


## Ади

Водопада мерное теченье 
Вдаль уносит сны и дремоту мою...
На холодной горной глыбе восседая,
Восторгнувшись, песнь безмолвия пою...

----------


## Ашвария

Солнце за окном
Золотит плоды туи.
Дерево- богач.

----------

Naruikazuchi (18.08.2013), Паня (19.08.2013)

----------


## Ади

В сосновом дупле, в паутине пчела -
Не в силах из плена спастись...
Жизнь без Знанья тому же подобна...

----------


## Ади

Не содвинет того ураган никакой,
Кто Нирваны изведал
Блаженный Покой...

----------


## Won Soeng

Бесконечное
Синее небо во мне
Как же выдохнуть?

----------

Энн Тэ (20.08.2013)

----------


## Платон

Парень на фотографии
Неужели это я?
Что за причёска!

----------

Алик (21.08.2013)

----------


## Ади

Лев с горы на равнину сошел,
Львиным рыком пространство потряс...
Потянутся и в лес отошел...

----------


## Ашвария

> Не содвинет того ураган никакой,
> Кто Нирваны изведал
> Блаженный Покой...


. . .  :Wink: 
А Пчела в ответ:
- Никого в Нирване нет;
Что не тьма - то Свет.
 :Smilie:

----------


## Платон

БТРу

Мушка на окне
Только глянул - и нету.
Небо и облака.

----------

Ersh (22.08.2013)

----------


## Платон

Какой насупленный взор!
Смотрит косо сова
В кристаллах "Сваровски".

----------

Ersh (22.08.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Лев с горы на равнину сошел,
> Львиным рыком пространство потряс...
> Потянутся и в лес отошел...


. . .  :Smilie: 
Лев переводит
Несказуемость Сутры
На язык рыка.
.  :Smilie: 
Он не отошёл,
Жив - самой лишь практикой,
И не ест- не спит.

----------

Эделизи (02.09.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Какой насупленный взор!
> Смотрит косо сова
> В кристаллах "Сваровски".


. . .
Детёныш совы
Надышался курева
Эзотеризьма.

----------

Платон (20.08.2013)

----------


## Платон

Лесе

Прижаты плотно к ушам.
Наушники снял
Птиц послушать

----------

Ашвария (20.08.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Лесе
> 
> Прижаты плотно к ушам.
> Наушники снял
> Птиц послушать


.  :Smilie: 
Это не уши,
а сердечные струны
арфы для птичек.
.
Птички играют
На натянутых нервах
Йога-практика

----------

Эделизи (02.09.2013)

----------


## Платон

> . 
> Это не уши,
> а сердечные струны
> арфы для птичек


Люди, о ваши голоса за окном!
Стонет исступленно сирена.

----------

Ашвария (20.08.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Люди, о ваши голоса за окном!
> Стонет исступленно сирена.


.
То не сирена,
и не с Титана;
а соседская кошка.

----------

Паня (24.08.2013), Эделизи (02.09.2013)

----------


## Ади

> . . . 
> А Пчела в ответ:
> - Никого в Нирване нет;
> Что не тьма - то Свет.



Из семени - древо,
Из древа - плоды...
С солнечным зайцем 
Играют коты... :Kiss:

----------

Алик (02.09.2013), Ашвария (21.08.2013)

----------


## Ади

Редкие самоцветы в глубинах горных таятся,
Обычный песок повсюду по миру разбросан...
Правда и ложь, неужели не вместе они?!...

----------


## Ашвария

> Редкие самоцветы в глубинах горных таятся,
> Обычный песок повсюду по миру разбросан...
> Правда и ложь, неужели не вместе они?!...


. . .
Ночь скрыла правду
Солнечные зайцы спят
В алмазах росы
.
Песок пустыни
Отдыхает от жары
Скрыв самоцветы

----------

Ади (21.08.2013), Алик (02.09.2013)

----------


## Нико

> . . .
> Ночь скрыла правду
> Солнечные зайцы спят
> В алмазах росы
> .
> Песок пустыни
> Отдыхает от жары
> Скрыв самоцветы



Зайцы бывают из солнца и из луны.
Я предпочту лопоухого из Манали.
Но что потом делать с ним?

----------

Алик (02.09.2013), Ашвария (21.08.2013), Эделизи (02.09.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Зайцы бывают из солнца и из луны.
> Я предпочту лопоухого из Манали.
> Но что потом делать с ним?


. . .  :Smilie: 
В штате Керала
Зайцам сытнее
Щёки видны со спины  :Smilie:

----------

Эделизи (02.09.2013)

----------


## Платон

Увидев "Лэндкрузер" у подъезда

Как величаво стоит
Большая чёрная "би-бика"
Всё тот же ребёнок!

----------

AndyZ (22.08.2013)

----------


## Платон

Дряни напился
В желудке изжога!
О, глупых стезя!

----------

Алик (22.08.2013)

----------


## Ади

> Дряни напился
> В желудке изжога!
> О, глупых стезя!


Барахтающемуся в океане - некуда плыть...
Летящему в пропасть - бесполезно кричать...
Но выход есть - за грани и то, что за этим...

----------


## Won Soeng

Покой,  тишина:
Как много сил вернулось
Лишь их отпустишь!

----------

Степан Т (22.08.2013), Федор Ф (22.08.2013), Эделизи (02.09.2013)

----------


## Платон

Глядя на старую фотографию

Зелень летнего сада
Бабушка смотрит с укором
Вспомнил былое!

----------

Vladiimir (22.08.2013)

----------


## Платон

Рассматривая христианскую икону

Кто ты такой?
Ангел-хранитель,
Зачем тебе меч?

----------


## Платон

Как же гадок на вкус!
Кто послал тебя сюда
Гриб-мухомор?

----------


## Ашвария

Форум читала
Нашла заблуждение
Но промолчала

----------

Алик (02.09.2013), Платон (22.08.2013), Эделизи (02.09.2013)

----------


## Платон

Уведев садовую стутэтку гордого лиса

Даже не смотрит на нас
Пластмассовый лис
Сад под охраной!

----------


## Платон

Увидел логотип форума в окне браузера

Синий человечек - зачем ты собрал их всех?
Почему они не спокойны?

----------


## Энн Тэ

> Глядя на старую фотографию
> 
> Зелень летнего сада
> Бабушка смотрит с укором


С укропом! (для щей.)

----------


## Ашвария

Пёс греет ноги,
Подрагивая во сне.
Домашний диван.

----------

Платон (19.09.2013), Эделизи (02.09.2013)

----------


## Платон

На форуме дал совет
Какой молодец!
Эго довольно.

----------

Vladiimir (25.08.2013), Алик (02.09.2013), Степан Т (26.08.2013), Эделизи (11.09.2013)

----------


## Платон

Чёрный фильтр сигареты
Прозрею ли ?
Сумею ли осознавать?

----------

Vladiimir (26.08.2013), Нико (05.09.2013), Эделизи (11.09.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Чёрный фильтр сигареты
> Прозрею ли ?
> Сумею ли осознавать?


. . .  :Wink: 
На одном конце сигареты - мазохист,
а пламя - садист.

----------

Платон (26.08.2013)

----------


## Pema Sonam

Статуи под листвой
Промокли насквозь..
Дождь в Люксембургском саду.

----------

Алик (02.09.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

Утро радости
Тихое и свежее
Четверг - День Гуру

----------

Алик (02.09.2013)

----------


## Платон

На форуме поспорил
Дождь за окном
Компьютер шумит

----------


## Ашвария

> На форуме поспорил
> Дождь за окном
> Компьютер шумит


. . .
Платон во Львове???
Молнии бьют в две фазы,
Началась гроза.

----------


## Платон

Нет, я в Москве. у нас пасмурно второй день и дождь периодически моросит. :Smilie:

----------


## Ашвария

> Нет, я в Москве. у нас пасмурно второй день и дождь периодически моросит.


.  :Smilie:  .
Москва моросит
Платон конопля сидит
А комп аж пииишщит!

----------


## Платон

> .  .
> Москва моросит
> Платон конопля сидит
> А комп аж пииишщит!


Фото добавил,
Аватарку сменил!
Чувствую городость.

----------


## Алик

Есть я, нет меня,
Некому смотреть.
За окном уже темно...

----------

Степан Т (03.09.2013), Эделизи (11.09.2013)

----------


## Chong_Kwan

[слушая вой собаки]
Старый пес этой ночью
Обо всем рассказал
И ответа не ждет

----------

AndyZ (10.09.2013), Vladiimir (05.09.2013), Алик (05.09.2013), Ашвария (05.09.2013), Нико (05.09.2013), Сергей Ч (05.09.2013), Степан Т (05.09.2013), Федор Ф (05.09.2013), Эделизи (11.09.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

Неподвижность
По ту и эту сторону холста.
Лишь по холсту краска течет.

----------

AndyZ (10.09.2013), Алик (05.09.2013), Аурум (05.09.2013), Сергей Ч (05.09.2013), Степан Т (05.09.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

Тёмный индиго
Звёздной ночи бархатный
Аромат тайны

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Буквы смешались
На холстине экрана
Tat twam кровать
 :Wink:

----------


## Ашвария

> Буквы смешались
> На холстине экрана
> Tat twam кровать


Мэнь карти ки хэнь
[я на работе]
Пью кофе с пряниками
Мозги не варят

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Сожгу я паспорт 
С гражданством сансарным
Когда-ни будь всёж

Не космополит
А хаоса гражданин
Примордиальный
 :Wink:

----------


## Александр Сергеевич

Это конечно танка, а не хайку, за что я прошу прощение, но она одна из моих любимых.

Не хочется жить
В этом темном мире, но
Что держит меня?
Только память о зимней
Полной луне на небе.
(Имп. Сандзё 976-1017)

----------


## Платон

Радостно день прошёл
Ночь опустилась
На город безпокойный.

----------

Ашвария (19.09.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Радостно день прошёл
> Ночь опустил
> На город безпокойный.


Тишина пуста
Облака прячут звёзды
Даже дождь уснул

----------

Алик (19.09.2013)

----------


## Алик

Луч Солнца пробил облака,
Как красива осень!
Но вот опять хмурые тучи.

----------

Федор Ф (19.09.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

Заросли  все тропинки,  куда ступить?
Нет доброты в глазах людей
Только злоба

----------

Aion (19.11.2013), Алик (19.11.2013), Сергей Ч (20.11.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

Всех женщин - с Их Днём!
Самый Высший из Миров -
Сладость Матери.
* * *
(картинка и поздравление, которого это краткий перевод -
прислал Сидхарх Рамануджам Задекар джи из Секундерабада, штат Андхра Прадеш, сегодня, в Международный Женский День)  :Smilie:

----------


## Алик

Странно, в каждой стране разная дата международного дня матери : в России крайнее воскресенье ноября, в Украине - 12 мая, в Беларуси -14 октября. Сегодня, вероятно, в Индии.  :Smilie:

----------


## Алик

> Заросли  все тропинки,  куда ступить?
> Нет доброты в глазах людей
> Только злоба


Тропинке все равно,
Заросла она
Или нет.

----------

Влад К (21.11.2013), Федор Ф (19.11.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Это конечно танка, а не хайку, за что я прошу прощение, но она одна из моих любимых.
> 
> Не хочется жить
> В этом темном мире, но
> Что держит меня?
> Только память о зимней
> Полной луне на небе.
> (Имп. Сандзё 976-1017)


Что держит меня
В этом тёмном мире?
Глаза мужчины, полные любви.

----------


## Дубинин

Что! держит меня  
в мире этом,
чуть подержит
и вынет.

----------

Мяснов (20.11.2013)

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Aion (20.11.2013), Vladiimir (20.11.2013), Ашвария (20.11.2013), Влад К (21.11.2013), Людмила Р (10.12.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

Бурная осень -
Экзамен по бодхичитте
Здесь и сейчас.

----------

Влад К (21.11.2013), Дмитрий Рыбаков (20.11.2013)

----------


## Шавырин

Вакханалия форума,
Осень пройдёт.
Последний оплот,-
Ёрш в пруду.

----------

Aion (21.11.2013), Сергей Ч (20.11.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Вакханалия форума,
> Осень пройдёт.
> Последний оплот,-
> Ёрш в пруду.


* * *
Осенью в саду
Практикуют ерунду
Ёршики в пруду  :Smilie:

----------

Good (20.11.2013), Алик (20.11.2013), Шавырин (20.11.2013)

----------


## Good

*Шавырин* 
Вакханалия форума,
Осень пройдёт.
Последний оплот,-
Ёрш в пруду. 



> * * *
> Осенью в саду
> Практикуют ерунду
> Ёршики в пруду


Заумную лабуду
В Тырнетах я найду
Но читать не бу-ду: :Big Grin: 
Т.к.Ёрш в пруду :Smilie:

----------

Шавырин (20.11.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

Я хоку искромётно написал 
И веселюсь и радуюсь себе.
А хорошо  от этого кому? 
Молчит вселенная, не замечает.

----------

Ашвария (20.11.2013), Влад К (21.11.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Я хоку искромётно написал 
> И веселюсь и радуюсь себе.
> А хорошо  от этого кому? 
> Молчит вселенная, не замечает.


 :Smilie:   :Big Grin:  
Радость заразна
Сжигает уныние
Всех живых существ

----------


## Ашвария

> Заумную лабуду
> В Тырнетах я найду
> Но читать не бу-ду:
> Т.к.Ёрш в пруду


 :Wink: 
Рыбки тихо ша
Практикуют чуть дыша
(боятся Ерша)

----------

Aion (21.11.2013), Дмитрий Рыбаков (21.11.2013), Нико (21.11.2013)

----------


## Алик

Капли дождя стучат по подоконнику,
Как удары грома.
Кошка умывается -ей все равно.

----------

Федор Ф (22.11.2013)

----------


## Эрдэнэ

> Заросли  все тропинки,  куда ступить?
> Нет доброты в глазах людей
> Только злоба


истина в сердце светит не гаснет 
но набегает туча порой и не видно её
не всегда глаза отражают всё...
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Vladiimir (21.11.2013), Влад К (22.11.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

Мягкий снег, как повязка на ране
Дает надежду на исцеление
Внезапная чистота

----------

Aion (17.08.2014), Алик (15.12.2013), Альбина (18.08.2014), Ашвария (15.12.2013), Влад К (16.12.2013), Нико (22.08.2014), Фил (17.08.2014)

----------


## Федор Ф

Старый кот умирает...
Все, что уходит из жизни - 
Ляжет в копилку сердца.

----------

Aion (17.08.2014), AndyZ (18.08.2014), Thaitali (18.08.2014), Алик (17.08.2014), Альбина (17.08.2014), Нико (22.08.2014), Фил (17.08.2014), Юй Кан (17.08.2014)

----------


## Aion

Год за годом всё
Чётки кручу и кручу.
Умнее не стал...  :Smilie:

----------

Thaitali (18.08.2014), Vladiimir (17.08.2014), Альбина (22.08.2014), Нико (23.08.2014), Фил (17.08.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (18.08.2014), Чагна Дордже (17.08.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Год за годом всё
> Чётки кручу и кручу.
> Умнее не стал...


Зато стали четким. :Smilie:

----------

Aion (22.08.2014), Vladiimir (22.08.2014), Алик (22.08.2014), Фил (22.08.2014)

----------


## Кузьмич

Все холоднее ногам...
Осень иль старость
Приходит?..

----------

Aion (22.08.2014), Pema Sonam (22.08.2014), Алик (22.08.2014), Альбина (22.08.2014), Нико (23.08.2014), Фил (22.08.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (22.08.2014)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Все холоднее ногам...
> Осень иль старость
> Приходит?..


 Холод пройдёт,
 унося с собой осень и старость.. 
 В сотый раз снова лето нас ждёт.

----------

Neroli (12.09.2014), Фил (22.08.2014)

----------

